# Council of Thieves, Act I - The Bastards of Erebus [DISCUSSION]



## Malvoisin (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello, all. Well, it's been about a year since I last posted anything substantive on the boards here. In that time, my life has been through a lot of changes, mostly good (though some less so). On the whole, though, I'm in a state of good enough health that I feel like I can tackle running a game here again. This post is simply to gauge interest for the future, it's a not a full-blown recruiting thread.

I'm considering running either Crypt of the Everflame, or The Bastards of Erebus, both of which will release from Paizo in August...along with the Pathfinder RPG ruleset. So, I just wanted to know who, if anyone, is planning on purchasing the rules (available August 13th...the PDF will only be $9.99!!! For 570+ pages!) and if so, would you be interested in playing in a game using one of those adventures starting in August.

If I can get enough of a positive response, I'll start giving it some serious consideration. If not, well...nothing ventured, nothing gained. Thanks for taking the time to read this.

-Mal


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome back, Mal! Good to hear things are going well. I'm likely not interested in the game (too many others going), but thought I'd stick my head in and say 'hi!'


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Welcome back, Mal! Good to hear things are going well. I'm likely not interested in the game (too many others going), but thought I'd stick my head in and say 'hi!'



Hey, Rhun. I quite understand, but thanks for saying hi anyway! Hope things are going well with you.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2009)

Heya! I'd be up for some Pathfinder. Only a few games of that going on right now, and I really like the rules so far. Love to try more ideas out.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 6, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Heya! I'd be up for some Pathfinder. Only a few games of that going on right now, and I really like the rules so far. Love to try more ideas out.




Great! Glad to know there's at least one taker, Shayuri. Thanks!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2009)

Will have to look at the 'new' rules first. Liked some changes in the beta that didn't last to the final product...


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi 

Liked the pathfinder beta rules. Not sure if I'm going to be getting the final rules though. If I do, I'm interested.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 7, 2009)

I would imagine that, like Walking Dad and ghostcat, there are several who are taking a wait and see approach. I was just wondering if there are others like me (and Shayuri) who are excited about the release of the rules and have definite plans to buy.

I'm not 100% certain, but I believe I saw on Paizo's website that there are plans for an online SRD like the ones for D&D 3.5. So, it may not even be strictly necessary to buy the rules in order to play in a game. Time will tell.

Thanks for the discussion, guys! Anybody else?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm interested.  I don't have a pre-order for the book (yet), though.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 8, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> I'm interested.  I don't have a pre-order for the book (yet), though.



Hi, CB! I'm happy to see this, very happy indeed!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm interested in a PF PbP, but there's no way I'm going to drop the money on the official rules, especially with unemployment looming very near in my future. Of course, if any of you all want to buy me the book, I'll be happy to provide you a shipping address.



That said, if the changes between the Beta and the Book aren't too great, and I can get by with the Beta, color me intrigued.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd be interested, I've been DM'ing "Rise of the Runelords" for the past few months using the Beta rules and my group loves them. We're at the end of book 5 now. I think everyone in the group has the final rules on pre-order now. I plan on getting the PDF (mostly since I have my own color LJ printer at work =P).


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 8, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> I'm interested in a PF PbP, but there's no way I'm going to drop the money on the official rules, especially with unemployment looming very near in my future. Of course, if any of you all want to buy me the book, I'll be happy to provide you a shipping address.
> 
> 
> 
> That said, if the changes between the Beta and the Book aren't too great, and I can get by with the Beta, color me intrigued.




Mark, sorry to hear that you'll be jobless soon. I hope things turn around for you quickly on that front.

As for the rules, it may just be possible to play from the SRD, assuming they do one. And I'm pretty sure they will, considering that one already exists for the Beta rules. Based on the previews I've seen on Paizo's site, the final rules look like they may be different enough from the Beta that it may be difficult to play using only those. But, we'll have to wait and see for sure.

In any case, if this game should happen (and I'm feeling more and more encouraged that it will), I'm pretty confident that we could work something out that would allow you to play.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 8, 2009)

So, SelcSilverhand makes a fourth pretty solid expression of interest (plus two maybes). That's enough support to make me think we could have a viable gaming group here. Quality players, too! 

Too bad August 13th is still so far away....but, on the brighter side, it allows me time to make sure I'll be ready to go when the rules and adventures do release.

For those who have expressed interest, does anyone have preference whether we play Crypt of the Everflame (part one of a three-part module series) or Bastards of Erebus (part one of the Council of Thieves adventure path). We'd be starting with first level characters either way. But, if one or t'other sounds more appealing just say the word.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2009)

I've no preference, I suppose. An adventure path might have more 'upwards mobility,' but I'm not sure how big a factor that is. They both sound interesting from the titles, and that's all I know about either.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd never heard of either adventure, so I visited the paizo website to read up on both.  Of the two, The Bastards of Erebus looks like it might receive better (ie: fuller) support from paizo, which makes it probably the more appealing of the two modules IMO.  The downside is that the product literature makes it sound a wee bit tiefling-centered.  I've no idea whether that's true, it's just the impression I got.  Crypt of the Everflame didn't really catch my attention, except for the one snippet that it might include a bit of wilderness adventuring, which is always good because it opens the door to viable druid and ranger PCs.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 8, 2009)

It occurred to me just now that, should this game in fact get rolling, I do NOT want to play the cleric.  I nearly always wind up playing the cleric for one reason or another (half the time by choice, I admit) and am sick of clerics for the moment.  Don't get me wrong, I like the class--it's just that I've played it to death.  

Fair warning.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 8, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> In any case, if this game should happen (and I'm feeling more and more encouraged that it will), I'm pretty confident that we could work something out that would allow you to play.




I think I love you. 



CanadienneBacon said:


> It occurred to me just now that, should this game in fact get rolling, I do NOT want to play the cleric.




I could play a cleric. Heck, that'd be a change a pace for me.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 9, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I've no preference, I suppose. An adventure path might have more 'upwards mobility,' but I'm not sure how big a factor that is. They both sound interesting from the titles, and that's all I know about either.




I'd recommend a visit to Paizo's website and a look at the product descriptions, if you'd like to know a bit more, Shayuri.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 9, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> I'd never heard of either adventure, so I visited the paizo website to read up on both.  Of the two, The Bastards of Erebus looks like it might receive better (ie: fuller) support from paizo, which makes it probably the more appealing of the two modules IMO.  The downside is that the product literature makes it sound a wee bit tiefling-centered.  I've no idea whether that's true, it's just the impression I got.  Crypt of the Everflame didn't really catch my attention, except for the one snippet that it might include a bit of wilderness adventuring, which is always good because it opens the door to viable druid and ranger PCs.




The Council of Thieves AP looks like it will be extremely urban-centered, so wilderness oriented PCs would probably be under-utilized. The AP will also have a free player's guide, so that has a strong appeal. Tieflings and devils are likely to play large adversarial roles, so if that's a turn off, could be an issue.

Crypt of the Everflame looks much more like a traditional low-level dungeon crawl, with some tasty Paizo flavor. Which could be a very good thing as well.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 9, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> It occurred to me just now that, should this game in fact get rolling, I do NOT want to play the cleric.  I nearly always wind up playing the cleric for one reason or another (half the time by choice, I admit) and am sick of clerics for the moment.  Don't get me wrong, I like the class--it's just that I've played it to death.
> 
> Fair warning.




Duly noted.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 9, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> I think I love you.




Aww, that's sweet...



Mark Chance said:


> I could play a cleric. Heck, that'd be a change a pace for me.



Sold! Are you familiar with the deities of Golarion?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Where are the adventures located? I also like to play not to urban characters... Vote for Everflame. (Playing a barbarian or monk.)


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 9, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Sold! Are you familiar with the deities of Golarion?




Only to the extent that I've read what's been published about them in a couple of free player's guides that I've downloaded.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 9, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Where are the adventures located? I also like to play not to urban characters... Vote for Everflame. (Playing a barbarian or monk.)




Council of Thieves is set in the city of Westcrown, the crumbling former capital of the nation of Cheliax. 

Crypt of the Everflame...I honestly don't remember where it is set, but I recall reading that is a part of Golarion which Paizo has not yet developed much.

Thanks for the input, WD.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 9, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Only to the extent that I've read what's been published about them in a couple of free player's guides that I've downloaded.




Fair enough, Mark. With that said, there will be a free player's guide also for Council of Thieves, so I suppose until that is available there's not too much point in talking about potential characters...except perhaps in the broadest of generalities.

But, my initial question has been answered. Yes, Virginia, there _is_ sufficient interest in me running such a game as to warrant its serious consideration. I'd say at this moment I'm 75% likely to give it a go.

For those interested, please subscribe to this thread. I'd probably begin official recruting after August 1, but I will certainly show preference to those who have already posted here. If anybody has any other questions, I'll answer as best I can. Otherwise, see you in August!

All for now. Thanks, everyone.

-Mal


----------



## stonegod (Jul 9, 2009)

Up to your old tricks, eh, Mal? 

I'll be passing on this one. Lots of stuff already, and getting LEB up and running with 4E's going to eat the rest of it. Have fun!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 10, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Up to your old tricks, eh, Mal?
> 
> I'll be passing on this one. Lots of stuff already, and getting LEB up and running with 4E's going to eat the rest of it. Have fun!




What can I say, I'm an old dog. I can't learn any new tricks. 

In any case, I understand that you've got a full plate right now, stonegod. Thanks for popping in and saying hello, anyway. Take care!


----------



## stonegod (Jul 10, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> What can I say, I'm an old dog. I can't learn any new tricks.
> 
> In any case, I understand that you've got a full plate right now, stonegod. Thanks for popping in and saying hello, anyway. Take care!



No prob. 

Psst. You really should update your sig.... just saying.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 10, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Psst. You really should update your sig.... just saying.



Right you are...just did.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Malvoisin!  I'm _definitely_ interested, and have my pre-order in for the rulebook. Count me in if there's a place for me!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know anything about Bastards of Erebus, but I'm running a group through the Legacy of Fire AP, and if the quality of Bastards is up to that of Legacy it will be awesome!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 11, 2009)

Ya know, i just got done saying I am trying to pare down my games, but I saw this thread and know many of the potential players. i would like to be considered as a definite bite  on the hook. I can play pretty much any character. i plan on getting the $9.99 PDF, but I have no world infoormation at all, so what ever you choose will be just fine and dandy for me.

I don't play many rogues, so  maybe one of those? I will have to tag along as an alternate as I am this late inthe posting.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 11, 2009)

I've got no preference between the module or the adventure path, both look very interesting to me. I'm interested in finding out more about Cheliax after an aborted start at the Curse of the Crimson Throne AP with my normal group. However a good old fashioned dungeon crawl is tempting as well. Paizo always has some neat, unexpected stuff in their books. I'm good with whatever you pick!

I'm mulling over characters right now. A martial cleric that channels negative energy would be interesting, but a varisian bard with a bladed scarf or a mind-controlling sorcerer are also tickling my fancy. Too many character ideas, not enough games =P


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd be good with pretty much anything the group needs to round it out. I'm hesitant to go too far with a concept just yet as I don't know exactly what parts of the Beta are going to be in or out of the final official release.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 12, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I don't know anything about Bastards of Erebus, but I'm running a group through the Legacy of Fire AP, and if the quality of Bastards is up to that of Legacy it will be awesome!




Hey there, Mowgli. Obviously, with the adventures not being released yet, we're pretty much working off of product descriptions only. But, at this point, I have enough faith in Paizo's adventures to expect greatness, even sight unseen!

Thanks for expressing your interest in this potential game.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 12, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Ya know, i just got done saying I am trying to pare down my games, but I saw this thread and know many of the potential players. i would like to be considered as a definite bite  on the hook. I can play pretty much any character. i plan on getting the $9.99 PDF, but I have no world infoormation at all, so what ever you choose will be just fine and dandy for me.
> 
> I don't play many rogues, so  maybe one of those? I will have to tag along as an alternate as I am this late inthe posting.




Hi Scott. I know what you're saying, I am really happy to see so many good players express interest in my game. This really helps me feel like I want to go forward with it, because I have a lot of confidence in the reliability and role-playing skills of the potential participants.

You wouldn't necessarily have to be an alternate, as it's too early for official recruitment. I think what I'll likely do is ask prospective players to write up a paragraph or so describing a desired character concept...but certainly not before the rules have been released. So you can mull things over for awhile.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 12, 2009)

UPDATE: Here's a quick recap of players who have expressed at least some level of interest in playing...

Shayuri
Walking Dad
ghostcat
CanadienneBacon
Mark Chance
SelcSilverhand
Mowgli
Scott DeWar

That makes 8, and I'm really only looking for 5 players (maybe 6 at the absolute most). So, what I'm going to do is cut off the list there for people who will have an initial opportunity to get in on this. Ideally, I'd like to disappoint as few people as possible. 

Of course, it's possible that some of you will change your minds over the next month, and that's fine too. But, you 8 folks will have first crack at the game when it's time to officially recruit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 12, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Hey there, Mowgli. Obviously, with the adventures not being released yet, we're pretty much working off of product descriptions only. But, at this point, I have enough faith in Paizo's adventures to expect greatness, even sight unseen!




I looked in the dictionary under greatness and saw the words: (noun) see Paizo 



Malvoisin said:


> Hi Scott. I know what you're saying, I am really happy to see so many good players express interest in my game.




hey mowgli!look! I just got counted as good as the other 7 who truly are!!!

*digs toe in sand and blushes*

[aside]

work in progress: possible character concept-

Who:

What: Rogue, recent escapee from guild in another city.

Why: because they wanted him to become an assasan. He liked to burgle.

Where: 

When: Just arrived at an inn

How: by foot and with caravan as guard (best cover in the book!)

possible questions: What do the indiginous people look like, act like, belive in? 

coastal, or inland?

Fort, town, city...?

just some thoughts is all   [/aside]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> UPDATE: Here's a quick recap of players who have expressed at least some level of interest in playing...
> 
> Shayuri
> Walking Dad
> ...




Thanks for giving me a chance!


----------



## d'Anconia (Jul 12, 2009)

I know you said that you're giving the 8 people who jumped in on this earlier first shot, but I'd be happy to get my name on an alt list in case some people drop out! I Really want to try out the new rules, and am particularly interested in the upcoming council oh thieves AP.

I'll subscribe and hang around to see how this progresses.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2009)

*Notes to Self (and whoever else wants to read, I suppose)*

Too early to say for sure yet, but no martial types have been mentioned.

Thinking of a Ranger, which could potentially work in either a wilderness or an urban setting with a little leeway for customization of feats/skills/etc. to an urban setting.

By no means a final character idea, but it has some appeal and the idea is growing in my head even as I speak . . .


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 13, 2009)

d'Anconia said:


> I know you said that you're giving the 8 people who jumped in on this earlier first shot, but I'd be happy to get my name on an alt list in case some people drop out! I Really want to try out the new rules, and am particularly interested in the upcoming council oh thieves AP.
> 
> I'll subscribe and hang around to see how this progresses.




Sounds good, I'd be happy to consider you as an alternate!


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey Mal just dropping by to say hi and welcome back. Yours was the first game I applied to back when I started with the PbP and you were very helpful to a newcomer and had some great suggestions. Good Luck with this!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 16, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Hey Mal just dropping by to say hi and welcome back. Yours was the first game I applied to back when I started with the PbP and you were very helpful to a newcomer and had some great suggestions. Good Luck with this!




LOL, I actually do remember that! I'm happy to see that you've been able to establish yourself as a recognizeable presence on these boards. I don't know how much anything I said helped you, but if that's the case, I'm happy to have been of service. Thanks for saying hi!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey all,

I just thought I'd give this thread a little bump, and announce that I've decided to definitely run 'The Bastards of Erebus' which is the first part of the Council of Thieves adventure path. So, if you're thinking about a character concept, something well suited to an urban locale would be best.

The PFRPG rules and adventure path module should both be released on August 13th. The free player's guide for the AP might be available as much as a week sooner, according to James Jacobs on Paizo's message boards.

Just thought I'd give a quick update. Carry on.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome! I'm excited!


----------



## renau1g (Jul 30, 2009)

Now if only the boards would stop being slow you could get this game going


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 30, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Now if only the boards would stop being slow you could get this game going




In all honesty, that is a bit of a worry for me right now. The site has been either frustratingly slow or altogether inaccessible a LOT recently. Obviously, this would put a huge damper on a fledgling PbP trying to get out of the gates.

Well, for now, all I can do is hope they get things straightened out soon.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 2, 2009)

Just popping in to say I'm still hanging with EN World for the time being, despite the site's server being messed up.  On days when I can't get the page to load, or the page times out, I don't tend to spend a lot of time on repeat tries, but some mornings the site is kinda-sorta manageable and I'll be able to get in a post here and there.

I'm feeling a paladin with a greatsword coming on for my character concept.  Either that or Layf Orikkson, the half-orc bard I drew up in May this year.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 2, 2009)

Still _definitely_ interested in this game! Also, a Ranger with an Urban bent is still uppermost in my mind as a character concept.

Just got notification that my copy of the ruleset should ship in the next week or so!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey, CB! Hey, Mowgli!

I'm glad to see that there are still folks hanging around and watching this thread, despite ENWorld's technical difficulties.

On the topic of character ideas for this AP, you might consider looking over this thread over on Paizo's site. There are a few interesting bits of info regarding the setting and whether certain classes are or are not a good fit. Just a thought.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just thought I'd give this thread a little bump, and announce that I've decided to definitely run 'The Bastards of Erebus' which is the first part of the Council of Thieves adventure path. So, if you're thinking about a character concept, something well suited to an urban locale would be best.
> 
> ...



I am trying to remember, does PFRPG have swashbucklers?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 2, 2009)

Thinking of a rogue...possibly aiming for rogue/fighter MC later.

Unless someone dibbed that already, in which case I might go Ranger or...um...well, I'll think of something.  Hmm! Or a cleric even.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 2, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am trying to remember, does PFRPG have swashbucklers?




I don't think so, at least not in terms of a base class ala the one from WotC. More likely, this is something that would appear in a future supplement. But, we'll have to wait until the rulebook hits to know for sure.

edit: Scott, you may be interested in The Tome of Secrets from Adamant Entertainment. It appears to have exactly what you're asking about!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 3, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Hey, CB! Hey, Mowgli!
> 
> I'm glad to see that there are still folks hanging around and watching this thread, despite ENWorld's technical difficulties.
> 
> On the topic of character ideas for this AP, you might consider looking over this thread over on Paizo's site. There are a few interesting bits of info regarding the setting and whether certain classes are or are not a good fit. Just a thought.




Thanks, Malvoisin. (Can I call you Mal, by the way?)  Looks like the Ranger idea has some merit . . .


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2009)

Well things seem to be getting better for EnWorld but not for the games I was in 

I humbly request permission to become an alternate and will be grateful just for that. I have read a little of the beta rules and plan in getting the book once released to add to my collection of dust gathers. I will go now and look into the background of this adventure and think on a character concept please let me know if you would like it posted.

  -HM


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 3, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Thinking of a rogue...possibly aiming for rogue/fighter MC later.
> 
> Unless someone dibbed that already, in which case I might go Ranger or...um...well, I'll think of something.  Hmm! Or a cleric even.




No dibs have been called by anyone, Shayuri. Feel free to be thinking up a rogue...or anything else that you'd like.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 3, 2009)

HolyMan said:


> Well things seem to be getting better for EnWorld but not for the games I was in
> 
> I humbly request permission to become an alternate and will be grateful just for that. I have read a little of the beta rules and plan in getting the book once released to add to my collection of dust gathers. I will go now and look into the background of this adventure and think on a character concept please let me know if you would like it posted.
> 
> -HM



HolyMan, thanks for posting! I would be happy to consider you as an alternate for the game, so if you'd like to explore ideas for a character concept, you're welcome to do so. However, I'd ask that you not post anything detailed at this time, because recruiting has not even officially begun (waiting on the AP player's guide for that). Thanks!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds like we've got plenty of martial types so far, paladin, ranger, rogue, etc. Seems like we could use some magic support then. I've got a gnome sorcerer with the fey bloodline in mind. I'm also up for playing a cleric (though I know two others have expressed interest as well). I get the feeling Turn Outsider will be particularly handy in this AP!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 3, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> I don't think so, at least not in terms of a base class ala the one from WotC. More likely, this is something that would appear in a future supplement. But, we'll have to wait until the rulebook hits to know for sure.
> 
> edit: Scott, you may be interested in The Tome of Secrets from Adamant Entertainment. It appears to have exactly what you're asking about!




I like what i see thus far! I put a short cut on my screen so i can find it later.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 3, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I like what i see thus far! I put a short cut on my screen so i can find it later.



Scott, I found a preview of the ToS Swashbuckler on Paizo's boards. I thought you might want to have a look.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2009)

*me again*



Malvoisin said:


> HolyMan, thanks for posting! I would be happy to consider you as an alternate for the game, so if you'd like to explore ideas for a character concept, you're welcome to do so. However, I'd ask that you not post anything detailed at this time, because recruiting has not even officially begun (waiting on the AP player's guide for that). Thanks!




No thank you 

I have been looking around the paizo sight and thought i read something about there not being a player's guide per se. Cheliax ah.. found it.

Pathfinder Companion: Cheliax, Empire of Devils-  Darn can't find the posts list I read the other day. But what they were talking about was how this would be the start of something different, a players guide/DM helper all in one so even if you didn't run BoE you could use the down load. Sorry no more info I can't find it today followed it from your link post the other day.
But Enworld is still choppy sailing for me and I roll ones alot on my skill checks. Later will keep an eye on this post (only one Enworld will let me see lol).

 -HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, folks.

It seems that the dm of three games i am in/was in has moved to 'greener pastures' and has left enworld due to its wankieness. I sent him an e mail wishing him well and as of now I am free to join one more game, and I have chosen this thread!Wahoo!

Despinte the slowness of enworld, I am still going to check this sight at least once a day. Usually in the morning, Central time usa, just to let you know.

As to the swish buckler, I find it to my liking. It looks to be a good city based character to me. the honorable rogue, if you will.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 4, 2009)

'Kay, guys, here's an important announcement.

Sooo...I was perusing the earlier posts in this thread, trying to recall who had expressed interest in playing what, etc. And, I realized that of the initial eight who jumped in, there were really two that were kinda sorta 'maybes' and six that were a pretty solid 'yes.' And, hey, six is a really good number of players, right? And, who would they be?

Shayuri
Canadienne Bacon
Mark Chance
SelcSilverhand
Mowgli
Scott DeWar

And you know what? I'd consider that a darn fine lineup of players for any game! So, with no disrespect intended to anyone else who has expressed interest, I've arrived at an executive decision. You six have dibs on the spots for this game if you still want them. I figure if we know who the players are up front, then you can coordinate your races and classes to come with a balanced and diverse party. So, let's do that. Just give a holler to confirm you want the slot asap, please, because otherwise I'll offer it to someone else. Everybody else, consider yourself an alternate. Clear enough? Cool.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 4, 2009)

Please count me in, and thank you! Preferred class is Ranger, though I'm amenable to change if the rest of us have strong preferences. I haven't given much thought to race as yet, but I haven't played many dwarves and a Dwarven Ranger has some appeal.

Malvoisin, would you prefer we stick to the basic races/classes from PFRPG and those supplements specifically designed for it? I know you've mentioned the Adamant Entertainment supplement as a possible source as well . . .


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry for an alt butting in but I'm just glad to be posting the way things are.

I have a couple questions. Are you going to post any recuritment ends/game begins dates. I know you really can't start till after the 13th (did you read that the first run of PFCORE books have sold out already- just means I'll be camping outside of Borders that night).

And what format do you want characters posted in I have two ready(means I'm over eager) and want to put them in the right format after changing them from beta.

    -HM (being an alt is altstanding)


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2009)

Would be still interested, but couldn't post because of vacation and ENWorld weirdness.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Malvoisin, would you prefer we stick to the basic races/classes from PFRPG and those supplements specifically designed for it? I know you've mentioned the Adamant Entertainment supplement as a possible source as well . . .




I ask because there is a Ranger variant in the SRD - the Urban Ranger - that I think I'd be interested in playing for this setting.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2009)

Yay! Thanks!

I'm still pretty flexible on race/class. Right now I'm thinking a rogue, but I could go cleric too if someone else has their heart set on a rogue.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm still here. The board's wonkiness kept me off for nearly two weeks, and it still runs like a snail on thorazine for me, but I've not given up.

Of course, I've still got the same problem I had earlier in the thread, namely there's no way I can afford to drop the $ on the book, especially since I'm unemployed for the third time in two years and my wife Katrina is pregnant again. Priorities, et cetera.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 5, 2009)

I am still about and am thinking a swashbuckler (ye hornorable rogue heart)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 5, 2009)

*A Thought About Racial Choice*

With the early stage of development I'm not sure if this will make much difference, but if Malvoisin allows the Urban Ranger variant I'll likely play an elf rather than a dwarf, due to the better Charisma prospects, and favored class (assuming FC is still a part of the official RPG).

Plus, the irony/contrast of playing a gritty, urbanized elf has some appeal as well . . .


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 6, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I ask because there is a Ranger variant in the SRD - the Urban Ranger - that I think I'd be interested in playing for this setting.




Mowgli, I am leaning toward allowing Adamant's Tome of Secrets. Based on the previews I've seen, it looks like a pretty solid supplement. However...I don't think I'm going to have the funds available in the very near future to purchase said product. So, I'd need you to provide me with all the relevant details if you want to go that way.

DeWar, same thing applies to your swashbuckler.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 6, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Would be still interested, but couldn't post because of vacation and ENWorld weirdness.




Good to know, WD. I think at the moment I'm going to stick to my guns and hold my offer to the six players I listed a few posts up. Two haven't yet responded, so if either of them bow out, you've got dibs. How's that sound?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 6, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> I'm still here. The board's wonkiness kept me off for nearly two weeks, and it still runs like a snail on thorazine for me, but I've not given up.
> 
> Of course, I've still got the same problem I had earlier in the thread, namely there's no way I can afford to drop the $ on the book, especially since I'm unemployed for the third time in two years and my wife Katrina is pregnant again. Priorities, et cetera.




I'm encouraged by how well the boards are running right now, Mark! I guess the snail discontinued the thorazine and picked up some amphetamines instead?

I completely understand the financial straits you're in, and I hold true to my word that we'll find some way to get you a character made even if you can't get the rules. Still want the cleric, or has something else grabbed you?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Mowgli, I am leaning toward allowing Adamant's Tome of Secrets. Based on the previews I've seen, it looks like a pretty solid supplement. However...I don't think I'm going to have the funds available in the very near future to purchase said product. So, I'd need you to provide me with all the relevant details if you want to go that way.
> 
> DeWar, same thing applies to your swashbuckler.




The Urban Ranger is actually a 3.5 Variant from the SRD:
(Variant Character Classes :: d20srd.org)

A few tweaks would be needed to make it a PF class - I'll detail these after the stat block below so they'll make more sense.

If you'd rather not allow it I completely understand; I'm pretty conservative about such things myself. Here's the information just in case you want to read it over:

[sblock=Ranger Variant: Urban Ranger]
The urban ranger stalks the treacherous streets of the city, relying on his knowledge of alleyways and underworld contacts to keep him alive.

Class Skills
Eliminate _Knowledge (Nature)_, _Knowledge (Dungeoneering)_, and _Survival_ from the ranger's class skill list. Add Gather Information, Knowledge (Local), and Sense Motive to the class skill list.

Class Features
The urban ranger has all the standard ranger class features, except as noted below.

Animal Companion: An urban ranger cannot have an animal larger than Medium as his animal companion.

Urban Tracking: An urban ranger does not gain the Track feat at 1st level. Instead, he gains the Urban Tracking feat (see below), which allows him to use Gather Information to track down a missing person, suspect, or other individual within a community.

Wild Empathy: An urban ranger adds only one-half his class level to wild empathy checks, reflecting his limited connection with the natural world.

Favored Enemy: At the game master's discretion, an urban ranger may select an organization instead of a creature type as his favored enemy. For example, a character might select a particular thieves' guild, merchant house, or even the city guard. The favored enemy bonuses would apply to all members of the chosen organization, regardless of their creature type or subtype.

Spellcasting: The urban ranger's spell list is different from the standard ranger list. The following spells are eliminated from the urban ranger's spell list: _Animal Messenger, Charm Animal, Detect Animals or Plants, Speak with Animals, Bear's Endurance, Hold Animal, Snare, Speak with Plants, Command Plants, Diminish Plants, Plant Growth, Reduce Animal, Tree Shape, Water Walk, Commune with Nature_, and _Tree Stride_.

In exchange, the urban ranger adds the following spells to his class spell list: 1st - _Comprehend Languages, Detect Chaos/Law/Evil/Good, Detect Secret Doors, Message_; 2nd - _Detect Thoughts, Eagle's Splendor, Knock, Locate Object_; 3rd - _Discern Lies, Invisibility, Speak with Dead, Tongues_; 4th - _Dimensional Anchor, Locate Creature, Mage's Faithful Hound, True Seeing_.

Woodland Stride: An urban ranger does not gain this ability.

Swift Tracker (Ex): Beginning at 8th level, am urban ranger may make a Gather Information check for his Urban Tracking feat every half hour without taking the normal -5 penalty.

Camouflage: An urban ranger does not gain this ability.

Hide in Plain Sight (Ex): An urban ranger can use this ability in any area, whether natural terrain or not.

*Urban Tracking* (General)

You can track down the location of missing persons or wanted individuals within communities.

Benefit
To find the trail of an individual or to follow it for 1 hour requires a Gather Information check. You must make another Gather Information check every hour of the search, as well as each time the trail becomes difficult to follow, such as when it moves to a different area of town.

The DC of the check, and the number of checks required to track down your quarry, depends on the community size and the conditions (These are listed in the SRD - I can post them here if you need me to).

If you fail a Gather Information check, you can retry after 1 hour of questioning. The game master should roll the number of checks required secretly, so that the player doesn't know exactly how long the task will require.

Normal
A character without this feat can use Gather Information to find out information about a particular individual, but each check takes 1d4+1 hours and doesn't allow effective trailing.

Special
A character with 5 ranks in Knowledge (local) gains a +2 bonus on the Gather Information check to use this feat.

You can cut the time between Gather Information checks in half (to 30 minutes per check rather than 1 hour), but you take a -5 penalty on the check.[/sblock]

Adjustments Needed
PF eliminated the Gather Information skill (at least in the Beta) - if it's not added back into the official RPG you could house rule this skill back in, or you could substitute something else. I'd suggest restoring Survival as a class skill for Rangers and using it, but not allowing the 'Track' function unless it's taken as a feat (just like for any other class, and without the special Ranger bonuses).

The ranks in Knowledge (Local) necessary for the synergy bonus would need to be adjusted to conform to PF standards. A second level Ranger could have 5 ranks, so it seems like the ranks needed should be lowered to 2.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 6, 2009)

If there is a pdf of that supplament from adament, then I can see if it is legal to copy and paste the info for the character class(es) that you need or what ever info you are wanting until you get $$$ to get your own copy.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 6, 2009)

Mowgli, I'm not too terribly keen on trying to convert 3.5 material to PF rules.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 6, 2009)

I pre-ordered a copy of the Pathfinder RPG yesterday.  I have no idea when my copy will arrive--ordered via amazon, so your guess is as good as mine.

I'm going to play a greatsword-wielding front-line melee combatant of one variety or another.  Right now I'm leaning toward paladin, but because the setting info isn't out quite yet, I'm still a mite bit iffy on paladin.  If I can't finaggle what I feel to be a workable paladin concept (and, no, I don't play knights as jerks...I like to get along with my fellow players when at all possible) that meshes well with the module, then I plan to play a "fallen paladin" whose anti-Chelaxian code has resulted in him/her being stripped of knighthood--in this case, I'd be playing a greatsword-wielding fighter.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 6, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> I pre-ordered a copy of the Pathfinder RPG yesterday.  I have no idea when my copy will arrive--ordered via amazon, so your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> I'm going to play a greatsword-wielding front-line melee combatant of one variety or another.  Right now I'm leaning toward paladin, but because the setting info isn't out quite yet, I'm still a mite bit iffy on paladin.  If I can't finaggle what I feel to be a workable paladin concept (and, no, I don't play knights as jerks...I like to get along with my fellow players when at all possible) that meshes well with the module, then I plan to play a "fallen paladin" whose anti-Chelaxian code has resulted in him/her being stripped of knighthood--in this case, I'd be playing a greatsword-wielding fighter.




Sounds great, CB! 

Everyone, please do note that my intent right now is just to discuss character races/classes in broad strokes. Once the Player's Guide is released, then we can start talking details. So, it's a great idea to keep certain options open, just as CB did above. Nothing need be set in stone just yet.

So, this leaves only SelcSilverhand to weigh in and accept a spot in the game. Most excellent.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 6, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> I completely understand the financial straits you're in, and I hold true to my word that we'll find some way to get you a character made even if you can't get the rules. Still want the cleric, or has something else grabbed you?




Cleric works for me. IIRC, you said there's going to be a free player's guide. If so, once I get that and give it a looksee, I'll have a better idea as to what kind of cleric, but I don't see any reason to go a non-cleric route.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 6, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Cleric works for me. IIRC, you said there's going to be a free player's guide. If so, once I get that and give it a looksee, I'll have a better idea as to what kind of cleric, but I don't see any reason to go a non-cleric route.




Indeed, there will be such a guide, and I will post a link here for the download, as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Mowgli, I'm not too terribly keen on trying to convert 3.5 material to PF rules.




No problem! If I decide to go with a Ranger (likely but not a certainty) I'll play it straight out of the RPG - should still be able to make it work well.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 6, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> No problem! If I decide to go with a Ranger (likely but not a certainty) I'll play it straight out of the RPG - should still be able to make it work well.




Cool, thanks for being easygoing about it!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Cool, thanks for being easygoing about it!




It's all about having fun, right? Just being the kind of player I appreciate in my own games. 



Mark Chance said:


> IIRC, you said there's going to be a free player's guide. If so, once I get that and give it a looksee, I'll have a better idea as to what kind of cleric, but I don't see any reason to go a non-cleric route.




I've been keeping my eyes open for such a guide, but the closest thing I can find is the upcoming 'Cheliax: Empire of Devils' (a Pathfinder: Companion issue). It's available in print for $10.99, the PDF comes out on 08/19 and will be available for purchase (probably for $7.99).

It looks like they've transmogrified their player's guides into slightly beefier publications - excellent buys with lots of good info but not quite as accessible as when they were free . . .

paizo.com - Paizo / Messageboards / Paizo Publishing / Pathfinder¬Æ / Pathfinder Companion / A new direction for Player's Guides


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 6, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I've been keeping my eyes open for such a guide, but the closest thing I can find is the upcoming 'Cheliax: Empire of Devils' (a Pathfinder: Companion issue). It's available in print for $10.99, the PDF comes out on 08/19 and will be available for purchase (probably for $7.99).
> 
> It looks like they've transmogrified their player's guides into slightly beefier publications - excellent buys with lots of good info but not quite as accessible as when they were free . . .
> 
> paizo.com - Paizo / Messageboards / Paizo Publishing / Pathfinder¬Æ / Pathfinder Companion / A new direction for Player's Guides




Actually, the Pathfinder Companion line (not free) is no longer the same as their Adventure Path player's guides (free). This is a change they've made recently, and the new policy begins with the Council of Thieves AP. The player's guide isn't out yet.

EDIT: Check out this thread on Paizo's boards for the official scoop!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2009)

That is _excellent_ news! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 7, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Good to know, WD. I think at the moment I'm going to stick to my guns and hold my offer to the six players I listed a few posts up. Two haven't yet responded, so if either of them bow out, you've got dibs. How's that sound?




Sounds good.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmm...any chance we could get a quick list of who's pitching what sort of concept?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 7, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Hmm...any chance we could get a quick list of who's pitching what sort of concept?




Quick response, off the top of my head...

Canadienne Bacon - Greatsword-wielding paladin or fighter
Mark Chance - Cleric
Mowgli - Ranger with urban spin
Scott DeWar - Swashbuckler-ish type
SelcSilverhand(?) - I think mentioned interest in a sorcerer of some stripe


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Quick response, off the top of my head...
> 
> Canadienne Bacon - Greatsword-wielding paladin or fighter
> Mark Chance - Cleric
> ...




Rogue is also at the top of my list of favorite classes to play, Shayuri, so if you want to take a martial type I wouldn't mind at all being the party sneakster/skill monkey. Or even if you want to take the arcanist role (if SS doesn't respond) we'd still need a Rogue and I'd be happy to do that.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2009)

Actually, the Pathfinder rogue rules are intriguing to me...so if arcanist and cleric are spoken for, I'd love to try the rogue.

I've got a couple of Pathfinder sorcerors in other games too, so this works well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 7, 2009)

Excellent - looks like a killer party's shaping up!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 8, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Excellent - looks like a killer party's shaping up!




I agree!

Hey, do any of you play in any other games on these boards with SelcSilverhand? Has he been around at all? I don't want to be too hasty to give away his spot; it's likely that he was one of many who stopped checking the site regularly while they were having such dreadful server problems.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> I agree!
> 
> Hey, do any of you play in any other games on these boards with SelcSilverhand? Has he been around at all? I don't want to be too hasty to give away his spot; it's likely that he was one of many who stopped checking the site regularly while they were having such dreadful server problems.




I don't, but I took the liberty of looking up his profile and sending him a PM letting him know we're looking for him. He's was on the boards at 8:42 this AM (last activity) but that was before I sent the PM so he hasn't had a chance to see it yet.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 8, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> I don't, but I took the liberty of looking up his profile and sending him a PM letting him know we're looking for him. He's was on the boards at 8:42 this AM (last activity) but that was before I sent the PM so he hasn't had a chance to see it yet.




Thanks Mowgli!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2009)

When should we have some character builds ready for?

Also, this is silly, but lemme just confirm, are we at level 1?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 8, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> When should we have some character builds ready for?
> 
> Also, this is silly, but lemme just confirm, are we at level 1?




Well, I wanted to make sure you all get a chance to download the player's guide...which is scheduled to be available on Aug. 13th. So, hopefully after everyone has seen that, we can get things done fairly quickly. 

And, yes, 1st level to start (not silly at all)!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 8, 2009)

Heya, sorry I didn't check in sooner, had a chaotic week at work. Definitely still interested! I'll be building a gnome sorcerer and probably focus on mind control. Should have more details soon once I finish fleshing him out


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 9, 2009)

SelcSilverhand said:


> Heya, sorry I didn't check in sooner, had a chaotic week at work. Definitely still interested! I'll be building a gnome sorcerer and probably focus on mind control. Should have more details soon once I finish fleshing him out




Great! We've got our players then. I'll just edit the thread's subject line, then.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 9, 2009)

Any more editing of the thread title and I won't be able to find our game!


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, browsing through the PF Beta, I find myself leaning toward a dwarf or a half-orc cleric, most likely devoted to Gorum with an emphasis on Glory and Strength. Of course, this is all very provisional since it's based on the Beta.

Personality-wise, I like the idea of him being a sort of warrior-philosopher (or at least a wanna-be warrior-philosopher).


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 10, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Any more editing of the thread title and I won't be able to find our game!




Sorry, I'll quit tinkering with it now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds like you got your players. Please PM me, if you need an alternate.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 10, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Sounds like you got your players. Please PM me, if you need an alternate.




I absolutely will, WD! Thanks!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Excellent - looks like a killer party's shaping up!




lets just hope it won't be a party kill! 



CanadienneBacon said:


> Any more editing of the thread title and I won't be able to find our game!




I actually did lose it for about the last page and a half of posting!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 10, 2009)

My copy of the Core Rules came in today! Just glanced over it for a few moments, inhaled the heady aroma, gazed in awe at the cover.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I actually did lose it for about the last page and a half of posting!




Subscribe, brother!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> My copy of the Core Rules came in today! Just glanced over it for a few moments, inhaled the heady aroma, gazed in awe at the cover.




Awesome news! Any tidbits you want to share would be welcome, Mowgli.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2009)

I glanced over the character races and classes, the skills and the ability score generation.

Keeping in mind that this was a very superficial looking over, and I'm no expert on the Beta to start with:

Races and classes look like they did in the Beta, with the exception of the Barbarian (got rid of the Rage Points but kept the Rage Powers). Skills look the same. Looks like they added an option or two for stat generation, but the point buy system (everyone's favorite but mine, it seems) remains unchanged.

Unfortunately, Real Life and Work are going to interfere with my reading for the next few days but I should be able to sneak in a little time. If I come across any interesting differences I'll share.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 11, 2009)

If you check out the Paizo.com blog, they've been releasing snippets from the final book. Each week they've been giving a brief overview of the final class changes amongst other things. From blurb I read, I like the changes to the paladin. I'm going to be playing one in Legacy of Fire with my RL group, as soon as I'm done DM'ing Rise of the Runelords. They're almost to the end of the last book now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2009)

*scratches maniacally* 

AAARRRRGGGGhHHH!

I am just itchin' to get a hold of a copy!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *scratches maniacally*
> 
> AAARRRRGGGGhHHH!
> 
> I am just itchin' to get a hold of a copy!




Heard that! PDF is available in two days! Can Paizo's servers withstand the strain?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2009)

Favored classes are gone - I'd heard rumors . . . now they are confirmed.
Also they've added the Combat Maneuver Defense, but I've not read about that yet so I don't know details.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 11, 2009)

My mistake - Favored classes are still there, but they've changed.

Players now choose their character's favored class without restriction - you just pick one. Half-elves get two.

Elves and half elves no longer passively detect secret doors.

Half orcs now add +2 to one ability score (like half elves).

Humans are no longer automatically proficient with a martial weapon.


It's possible that some of these observations will change with further reading - for example, favored classes aren't mentioned under racial descriptions (other than ½ elf) so I missed them initially. They're detailed in the chapter on classes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Heard that! PDF is available in two days! Can Paizo's servers withstand the strain?




lets hope so. I have just enough in my account to buy a pdf. so they better be able to handle the business.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey guys, here's an interesting thread on Paizo's site which states that the official core rules SRD will be available there tomorrow!

I expected such a thing to eventually show up; I am pleasantly surprised that it will be around immediately at launch!

Good news for all of us, and especially for Mark!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2009)

That _is_ good news - sounds like they're doing their usual excellent job on it as well.

The Council of Thieves AP link indicates seven items but so far it's only the six adventures showing up. Makes me think the Players Guide will be up for download soon.

I've got a character concept put together (definitely going with the Ranger, _almost_ definitely with the Elf) but of course I've got a few questions I'll want to run by you once you've had a chance to look over the Core Rules and set us up with some guidelines for stat/HP generation, starting money, etc.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 13, 2009)

ARG!

1:00pm!

Like a kid before christmas, I was thinking "Today is the day" when I woke up. I got to my office with credit card cradled lovingly in hand. I opened up the order page (bookmarked, of course), and what do I see? No sales until 1:00pm est.

>.<


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2009)

that means noon my time


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 13, 2009)

*twitch*

I refreshed the page not 10 mins ago and it said "PDF available 1:00pm"


Now when I go to buy it, they changed the time to 3:00pm...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 13, 2009)

A bone for those waiting for the RPG:

Though I can't download it yet (I'm at work) the CoT Player's Guide is now available here.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 14, 2009)

How's it going, everyone?

For me, it's all good. I just downloaded my core rulebook (it's 96 megabytes!), Council of Thieves player's guide, and Adventure Path #25 (yep, that one's our adventure). Oh, and the reference document is also available here!

Reports indicate the site's servers were slammed earlier, but that things have calmed down somewhat now. So, if you had a frustrating experience earlier today, I'd say it's safe to try again. I'd like to get this stuff into each of your grubby little paws asap, so we can commence creating characters (fun with alliteration!).

If you wouldn't mind, I'd appreciate a quick roll call from each player once you've got your goods (player's guide and rules...or access to the reference document if the rules aren't in the cards for you at the present time). If there's anything I can do to be of service, don't hesitate to ask.

edit: Also available, a bestiary preview and a conversion guide from 3.5 D&D. Both free, just in case you need more stuff to download.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2009)

CRAP! Just had a whole character concept typed here, and lost it when I accidentally hit the back button! Now I'm too frustrated to put the whole thing back in, so I'll do it sometime tomorrow.

Malvoisin, I do have a few questions:

First, I'd like to make a cosmetic change to my character - I'm settled in on Elven Ranger (female). I'd like to make her shorter than typical (5' or so) due to malnutrition early in her life. Are you OK with such changes?

Second, I'm thinking of Conspiracy Hunter for my trait, with Knowledge (Local) as the skill choice.

Third, I'll likely eventually go with Animal Companion as the Hunter's Bond. I'd like to bond a dog, but make it REALLY big (I'm thinking Great Swiss Mountain Dog, 28" at the shoulder and about 130 pounds) and use Wolf stats. For characterization, I'd like to have the animal from the first, with the bond between them deepening as experience grows toward level 4. Can I 'buy' (actually rescue) the dog as a Guard dog but pay extra to get him up to Wolf stats? Alternatively, can I 'buy' him as a Guard dog and use dog stats but have him grow with my character until she's of a level she can formally bond him (at that point using wolf stats).  I just think a dog is more appropriate to the urban setting. At level four the difference becomes purely cosmetic.

I know you just got your books and you're prob'ly all caught up in the pure excitement of it, so there's no huge hurry on this . . . I'm just VERY excited about playing a PF character in an AP, and have been mulling this stuff over for a while now!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 14, 2009)

Mowgli, you're right, I've been reading feverishly. But now, I'm nearly too tired to keep my eyes open anymore, so it's time to call it a night. Still, I can eke out some answers to your questions.

1. I have no problem with your ranger being shorter than typical for an elf.

2. Conspiracy Hunter is a fine trait to select. I should point out that each PC may select 2 traits to start the game...one campaign-specific from the PG, and one general from the newly released Traits document, available as a free download.

3. Here's how I'd like to handle your ranger's dog. The animal can be purchased at 1st level for the price of 40 gp (the premium is due to the fact that the animal will eventually grow to be so large). Initially, the animal will be statted as a common dog, and will be subject to the normal rules for Handle Animal skill checks, if it is to be sent into combat or perform any other 'tricks.' When your character reaches 4th level, the stats can increased to those of a wolf (for role-playing purposes, we can assume that by this time the dog has grown to sufficient level of size and ferocity to justify the change). Of course, at this time, the relevant rules associated with the Hunter's Bond come into play. Is this acceptable to you?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 14, 2009)

Folks, here are a few points regarding character creation, since some of you may be wondering.

-*Average* starting gold according to class

-15 point buy for stats

-2 Traits to start with: One campaign trait from the player's guide, and one other trait from the general traits rules (available as a free download at Paizo).

-Maximum starting hit points (one full hit die, modified by CON)

As always, if you have questions, just ask.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Here's how I'd like to handle your ranger's dog. The animal can be purchased at 1st level for the price of 40 gp (the premium is due to the fact that the animal will eventually grow to be so large). Initially, the animal will be statted as a common dog, and will be subject to the normal rules for Handle Animal skill checks, if it is to be sent into combat or perform any other 'tricks.' When your character reaches 4th level, the stats can increased to those of a wolf (for role-playing purposes, we can assume that by this time the dog has grown to sufficient level of size and ferocity to justify the change). Of course, at this time, the relevant rules associated with the Hunter's Bond come into play. Is this acceptable to you?




Having to train the dog is cool - I'm not looking for a cheap way to get an Animal Companion early. One question about training - there's no description of Guard Dog in the text. I would assume that if one buys a 'Guard' dog it would be trained for that general purpose. Can we say my character has been working with the dog pre-game and trained it for the general purpose 'Guard?' This would include the Tricks Attack, Defend, Down and Guard.

In regard to the cost, the only flaw that I see is that I'm not really getting anything for that extra 15 gold until 4th level, when I would get my (newly improved and much larger dog) for free with the Hunter's Bond anyway.  I'd be willing to go much higher (perhaps as high as 75 gold?) for a big fierce dog with wolf stats at first level, but it seems like if I'm paying extra I should get something for the money . . .

If you think this would unbalance the game initially, another option would be for me to pay the 40 gold, and have the dog improve gradually (either a little each level or once at 2nd level and then again at 4th). This would be more realistic than a sudden jump from 'Dog' to 'Wolf' stats and would give me a little something for the extra money, but would involve a bit more thought and record keeping.

Also, there's not a lot of info in the PG regarding specific neighborhoods/area of Westcrown. Could you help me out with a neighborhood/area appropriate for a 'street urchin/orphan' background?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 14, 2009)

My group bought 2 hardcover copies and I spent most of yesterday pouring over it. Good stuff, though some changes I miss, particularly humans losing the martial weapon proficiency. I had built up a few characters for other games that made good use of that. 
I bought the PDF today but still waiting for their servers to straighten out so I can download it. The "personalize this file" link is busted. Ah well, I'll fiddle with it some more this weekend. 

I've got my character mostly figured out, backstory, feats, spells, etc. He's a Gnome sorcerer with the Fey bloodline. Just gotta figure out the stats now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm headed to internet deadland until sometime Sunday. I'll catch up then. Y'all have a great weekend!

In the meantime, here's what I've got so far for my character:

(Her full name is pronounced _EHM-rayal (t)new-HAN-uch gun did-ANN_ - but you can call her 'Slip.')


```
Name: Emraeal Tnúthánach gan Didean ('Slip')         Age: 25
 Class: Ranger                                      Height: 5'2"
  Race: Elf                                         Weight: 90 lbs
  Size: Medium                                        Hair: Black
Gender: Female                                        Eyes: Violet
 Align: Chaotic Good                                  Skin: Light Brown
 Deity: Desna

Str: 13 +1 (03p.)     Level:  01             XP:  00/2000
Dex: 16 +3 (05p.)       BAB: +01             HP:  10
Con: 10 +0 (02p.)       CMB: +02            ACP: -01
Int: 14 +2 (02p.)       CMD: +15        Dmg Red:  0/anything
Wis: 13 +1 (03p.)     Speed:  30'     Spell Res:  None
Cha: 10 +0 (00p.)      Init: +02     Spell Save:  NA


    AC:     Total  Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Def   Nat  Misc
              16    10     +3    +0    +3   +0     +0    +0    +0

                  Touch AC: 13              Flatfooted AC: 13


                Total  Base   Mod  Misc   Special
Fort:             2     2     +0          Immune to Magic Sleep Effects
Ref:              5     2     +3          +2 Saves vs. Enchantments
Will:             1     0     +1     


Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +0        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 D when Flanking
Short Sword             +0        1d6         19-20/x2     +1 D when Flanking
Axe (Throwing)          +2 (+4)   1d6+1          20/x2     Range: 10'
Dagger (Thrown)         +2 (+4)   1d6+1          20/x2     Range: 10'


Languages: Common, Elven, Orc, Goblin


Elf Traits:
    * +2 DEX, +2 INT, -2 CON
    * Low Light Vision (See 2x Human in Poor Illumination)
    * Keen Senses (+2 Perception)
    * Elven Immunities (Immune to Magic Sleep Effects,
	+2 Saves vs. Enchantment Spells/Effects)
    * Elven Magic (+2 CL vs. SR Checks, +2 Spellcraft: ID Magic Properties)
    * Elven Weapon Proficiencies
    * Favored Class (Ranger)

Ranger Abilities:
    * Proficiencies: Simple & Martial Weapons
	Light & Medium Armor/Shields except Tower Shield
    * Favored Enemy: Evil Outsiders (+2 TH/D, Bluff, Knowledge, Perception,
        Sense Motive, Survival Checks)
    * Tracking (+½ Lvl to Survival Checks for Tracking (Min 01)
    * Wild Empathy (Improve Starting Attitude of Animals one Category)
    
Character Traits:
    * Dirty Fighter (+1 Damage when Flanking, multiplied for Crit)
    * Conspiracy Hunter (+1 KS: Local checks, KS: Local is Class Skill)    

Feats:
    * Two Weapon Fighting
    

Skill Points: 09 (6/Lvl + 2/Lvl INT + 1/Lvl FC)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  Misc
Acrobatics              2                      2       
Appraise                2                      2
Bluff                   0                      0
Climb                   4       1       3      1       
Craft                   2                      2       
Diplomacy               0                      0       
Disguise                0                      0
Escape Artist           2                      2       
Handle Animal           4       1       3      0      
Heal                    1                      1
Intimidate              4       1       3      0
Knowledge (Dngnrng)     6       1       3      2
Knowledge (Local)       7       1       3      2      1
Perception              7       1       3      1      2
Perform                 0                      0       
Ride                    2                      3       
Sense Motive            2       1              1       
Stealth                 6       1       3      3
survival                5       1       3      1       
Swim                    0                      1       


Money
PP: 00     GP: 83      SP: 19     CP: 00

Equipment                      Cost    Weight
Explorer's Outfit                       8 lb
Studded Leather Armor            25gp  20 lb
Scimitar                         15gp   4 lb
Short Sword                      10gp   2 lb
Throwing Axe (2)                 16gp   4 lb
Dagger (2)                        4gp   2 lb
Rope (Silk, 50')                 10gp   5 lb
Grappling Hook                    1gp   4 lb
Beltpouch (2)                     2gp   1 lb
  Flint & Steel                   1gp   
  Parchment (5 Sheets)            1gp   
  Charcoal (10 Sticks)            1sp  
  
                        Total Weight:  50 lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy    Over Head  Lift    Push
Max Weight: 0-50   51-100   101-150  0-150      0-300   0-750
```

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 10/10     AC: 16   AC(T): 13   AC(FF): 13
 Init: +02    ST(F):+02   ST(R):+05    ST(W):+01

  BAB: 01       CMB: 02     CMD: 15

Weapon                  Attack    Damage      Critical     Special
Scimitar                +0        1d6+1       18-20/x2     +1 D when Flanking
Short Sword             +0        1d6         19-20/x2     +1 D when Flanking
Axe (Throwing)          +2 (+4)   1d6+1          20/x2     Range: 10'
Dagger (Thrown)         +2 (+4)   1d6+1          20/x2     Range: 10'
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Notes to be fleshed out later:

Orphan/street urchin (parents killed by Tiefling member of organized crime syndicate). This is origin of Favored Enemy and Conspiracy Hunter Trait.

Rescued Carafir (BIG dog - still working out details with Malvoisin) as puppy, raised/trained him. Fought together, this is origin of Dirty Fighting trait. Carafir is her best friend (her only true friend until she gets to know the party).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Appearance/Personality]
Notes to be fleshed out later:

Small (due to early malnourishment), survivor, tough attitude but caring heart and desire to do the right thing. Uses Ranger skills providing for many of the street kids from her neighborhood, as well as teaching them to take care of themselves.
[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 14, 2009)

Mowgli, you've made a rational argument, and won me over. Purchase a guard dog for 25 gp out of Slip's initial funds, and I will allow it to begin play with the 'guarding' package of tricks. Upon reaching 4th level, the dog can have wolf stats. Done and done.

Now, as for Westcrown, let me peruse the AP's gazeteer, and I'll get back to you. I wish the player's guide had more information about the city, but I suppose Paizo doesn't want to cannibalize sales of its Cheliax Companion too much. I'll see what I can do to help.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 14, 2009)

SelcSilverhand said:


> My group bought 2 hardcover copies and I spent most of yesterday pouring over it. Good stuff, though some changes I miss, particularly humans losing the martial weapon proficiency. I had built up a few characters for other games that made good use of that.
> I bought the PDF today but still waiting for their servers to straighten out so I can download it. The "personalize this file" link is busted. Ah well, I'll fiddle with it some more this weekend.
> 
> I've got my character mostly figured out, backstory, feats, spells, etc. He's a Gnome sorcerer with the Fey bloodline. Just gotta figure out the stats now.




Keep at it, Selc! I imagine you're not the only one experiencing frustration. I'm looking forward to learning more about your gnome. Have you been able to download the player's guide yet?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Mowgli, you've made a rational argument, and won me over. Purchase a guard dog for 25 gp out of Slip's initial funds, and I will allow it to begin play with the 'guarding' package of tricks. Upon reaching 4th level, the dog can have wolf stats. Done and done.
> 
> Now, as for Westcrown, let me peruse the AP's gazeteer, and I'll get back to you. I wish the player's guide had more information about the city, but I suppose Paizo doesn't want to cannibalize sales of its Cheliax Companion too much. I'll see what I can do to help.




Thanks and thanks! That sounds about perfect to me.

And thanks in advance for the help with the Westcrown info!

(I may have jumped the gun a little on the trip - we may not be leaving until tomorrow AM. If so I'll try to have Slip finished up before I go).


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 14, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Keep at it, Selc! I imagine you're not the only one experiencing frustration. I'm looking forward to learning more about your gnome. Have you been able to download the player's guide yet?




Aha, got it downloading finally. Also got the players guide and the traits book, I'll have more time sat and sun to go over them.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 15, 2009)

Mowgli and SelcSilverhand are accounted for. How's everybody else doing?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2009)

Is there an RG yet? Or is it still too early for that?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 15, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Is there an RG yet? Or is it still too early for that?




Indeed there is! Now linked in my sig.

All, please post character sheets there.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 15, 2009)

mowgli, please check out the RG for some initial information regarding the city of Westcrown. In particular, I took note of Rego Cader as a sector of the city which might be a good place for Slip to call 'home'. 

Much more on Westcrown to come!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 15, 2009)

Errrr...make that look _now._ Apparently, I lost some of what added in, when I forgot to save my changes. Rego Cader should be there now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 15, 2009)

Cool! I saw your initial notes, took the Parego Despora and ran with it. It's a little vague, but that might actually work well - I can fill in details as I become familiar with the city through play.

I _think_ Slip's all ready to go, if you want to look her over (if you haven't already).


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 15, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Mowgli and SelcSilverhand are accounted for. How's everybody else doing?




I'm here. I'll be out of the loop most of today, but will try to get to cracking tomorrow after Mass.

Just to clarify:

1. The SRD is available?
2. The player's guide is available for free download?
3. The traits document is available for free download?

If so, I should be good to go.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 15, 2009)

I am still here too. I got a couple of crazy off the wall service calls yesterday and even two more today. since work has been so scarce, I can't pass this up. I will be back later today.

L8r!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 15, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> I'm here. I'll be out of the loop most of today, but will try to get to cracking tomorrow after Mass.
> 
> Just to clarify:
> 
> ...




Hey Mark! Yes, you are correct on all counts. Just follow this link to the Pathfinder resources page, which will direct you to all three of the items you listed, and more. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 15, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am still here too. I got a couple of crazy off the wall service calls yesterday and even two more today. since work has been so scarce, I can't pass this up. I will be back later today.
> 
> L8r!




Absolutely, Scott, take the work when you can get it. Your character can wait.

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 16, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> As always, if you have questions, just ask.




If I'm driving in my car at the speed of light and turn on my headlights, what happens?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 16, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> If I'm driving in my car at the speed of light and turn on my headlights, what happens?




*head explodes*


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 16, 2009)

*Rolf*

Rolf has moved to the RG thread.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 17, 2009)

*head unexplodes*

I like the concept for Rolf so far, Mark. Good job.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 17, 2009)

Howdy, I tend to take weekends off and thus missed most of the last goings on here until this morning.  

I haven't got my hardcover yet.  I'm off to work this morning but shall return this afternoon, at which point I intend to post a combat round for the game I run.  After I take care of DM business, I'll start downloading and reviewing any free .pdf copies of the material that I can get my hands on.  Without my hardcover, however, I'm a wee bit hogtied until it arrives.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 17, 2009)

Mero is posted in the RG now.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 17, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Howdy, I tend to take weekends off and thus missed most of the last goings on here until this morning.
> 
> I haven't got my hardcover yet.  I'm off to work this morning but shall return this afternoon, at which point I intend to post a combat round for the game I run.  After I take care of DM business, I'll start downloading and reviewing any free .pdf copies of the material that I can get my hands on.  Without my hardcover, however, I'm a wee bit hogtied until it arrives.




No problem, CB.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 17, 2009)

SelcSilverhand said:


> Mero is posted in the RG now.




Thanks SS!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 17, 2009)

A check of amazon.com revealed that my PF hardcover is currently scheduled to ship on August 24.  I'm also unable to get the Pathfinder resources page (or ANY paizo page, for that matter) to load.  I'll check paizo.com later today.  Maybe the traffic will've calmed down later on.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 17, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> A check of amazon.com revealed that my PF hardcover is currently scheduled to ship on August 24.  I'm also unable to get the Pathfinder resources page (or ANY paizo page, for that matter) to load.  I'll check paizo.com later today.  Maybe the traffic will've calmed down later on.




I've had little luck accessing Paizo's website today, also. I imagine they'll get things straightened out soon enough, though. Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 17, 2009)

So, Mal, how much damage does a crowbar do?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 17, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> So, Mal, how much damage does a crowbar do?




I'd say it would be like a heavy mace (1d8 for medium size).

Do I dare ask why you ask?


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 17, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Do I dare ask why you ask?




Rolf likes for his foes to be caught off-guard.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 18, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Rolf likes for his foes to be caught off-guard.




Ah, well, it all adds up then.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 18, 2009)

Anybody seen Shayuri around?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 18, 2009)

Everyone, please claim a color for your PC's speech.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 18, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Anybody seen Shayuri around?



Yup.  Shayuri plays in my game.  Need me to give a nudge on your behalf?



Malvoisin said:


> Everyone, please claim a color for your PC's speech.



I believe I will break with personal tradition and go with dark orchid for the character I cook up.  I was able to access paizo's site this evening and have downloaded the CoT Player's Guide and Pathfinder Character Traits .pdf.  Also bookmarked the Pathfinder SRD--ought to do until my hardcover arrives in full.  I'll get cooking on Tuesday.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2009)

Violet for Slip - the color of her eyes.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2009)

*raises hand*

Here, sorry for being quiet. Just being gruesomely indecisive about feats, backgrounds, etc...but I'll finish 'er up this evening and get it posted.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 18, 2009)

I believe Lime will be a good color for a gnome. It seems suitably whimsical.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 18, 2009)

DarkOrange, of course.

BTW, if you're interested in quality crunch for 3.0/3.5, check out _Trailblazer_. I reviewed the introduction, and based on its strengths alone think this PDF is worth acquiring.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 18, 2009)

I waited to ask this question until I saw the official Pathfinder rules.  Mal, how dead set are you on the Lawful Good Paladin?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 18, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> I waited to ask this question until I saw the official Pathfinder rules.  Mal, how dead set are you on the Lawful Good Paladin?




I'm not dead set on that at all. In fact, LG is probably not a good alignment choice for this AP. You can make a paladin with a different alignment if you wish (although Neutral Good would probably be easiest to justify).


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 18, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> Here, sorry for being quiet. Just being gruesomely indecisive about feats, backgrounds, etc...but I'll finish 'er up this evening and get it posted.




No prob, Shay. Just glad to know you're still on board.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 18, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> DarkOrange, of course.
> 
> BTW, if you're interested in quality crunch for 3.0/3.5, check out _Trailblazer_. I reviewed the introduction, and based on its strengths alone think this PDF is worth acquiring.




I'll look into it, thanks for the tip Mark!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm weighing in with a fallen paladin, which puts me in the game squarely as a fighter.  Lady Quinne Valanthe:  her greatsword is a Chelish family legacy, as is her "good" noble-blooded name.  Too bad Quinne ended up on the wrong side of the Westport law--now that she's stripped of knighthood, she's hell bent on justice and armed with a spiked chain.  Why bother with great and powerful swords when you can lay your foes low with their own brand of evil?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2009)

can I choose white as a speach color?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 18, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> can I choose white as a speach color?




Boooo-rriiinng!!!

But yes, if you want.

_edit:_ Then again, you'll need a character first, won't you?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 18, 2009)

Lady Quinne Valanthe is complete and is posted in the RG, along with background and picture.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Boooo-rriiinng!!!
> 
> But yes, if you want.
> 
> _edit:_ Then again, you'll need a character first, won't you?




my computer is 'color blind' and it is easier for me to just type with little to no color alterations. I have occasional acces to another computer at a coffee shop, but that is never garenteed. 

Characteer concept:

Marcus Dubois- bastard son of a minor noble, always picked on as being the bastard. has left him a bit jaded, but wishes very much to please his father, so tries to do good, but with a 'dark attitude'.

how does that sound so far?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 19, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Lady Quinne Valanthe is complete and is posted in the RG, along with background and picture.




Thank you!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> my computer is 'color blind' and it is easier for me to just type with little to no color alterations. I have occasional acces to another computer at a coffee shop, but that is never garenteed.
> 
> Characteer concept:
> 
> ...




Ah, all right then. In that case, white is just fine. 

Your beginning concept sounds just fine. I forget, though, did you ever specify a class for Marcus?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2009)

Working up a human rogue with the Infernal Bastard trait, a tiefling abandoned by her House who grew up in an orphanage and on the streets. Thorn has a grudge against any and all of the nobility, and should she ever find out what House her parents are in, then her grudge will sharpen and focus considerably.

Probably get some of those 'magic rogue' powers, plus the fast Stealth.

Aiming for Shadowdancer later.

Here's what I have so far:

Thorn
Chaotic Good
Female Chelaxian Human Rogue 1

[sblock=Description][/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]Str 10 (0pts) 0
Dex 17 (7 pts) +3
Con 12 (2pts) +1
Int 12 (2pts) +1
Wis 10 (0pts)
Cha 13 (3pts) +1

Hit Points: 9
AC 16 (10 + 3 Dex + 1 dodge + 2 armor)
BAB +0
Melee: +3
Range: +3

Fort +1
Ref +5
Will +0

Race Traits
+2 Any attribute (Dex)
Bonus Skill points
Bonus feat

Class Traits
Sneak Attack 1d6
Trapfinding (+1/2 lvl to detect/disarm traps) +1

Feats
Weapon Finesse
Dodge

Traits
Charming
Infernal Bastard (+2 save vs Fire, Cold, Electricity; 1 Cantrip as at-will Sp)

Skills (10)
Acrobatics +7 (1 rank +3 dex + 3 trained)
Bluff +5 (1 rank + 1 cha + 3 trained) (+1 to those attracted to her)
Disable Device +7 (1 rank + 1 cha + 3 trained)
Disguise +5
Knowledge: Local +5
Linguistics?
Perception +4
Perform +5
Sense Motive +4
Stealth +7

Languages: Common, Infernal

Equipment
Money: 37gp

Weapon:
Rapier, +3 to hit, 1d6 x2 18-20, 20gp, 2lbs
Dagger, +3 to hit, 1d4 x2 19-20, 1gp, 1lb
Light Crossbow, +3 to hit, 1d8 x2 19-20, 35gp, 4lbs

Armor:
Leather Armor, +2 AC, 10gp, 15lbs

Gear:
Backpack, 2gp, 2lbs
Flint/Steel, 1gp
Small Steel Mirror, 10gp, .5lb
2 belt pouches, 2gp, 1lb
Thieves Tools, 30gp
Waterskin, 1gp, 4lbs

[sblock=Background][/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 19, 2009)

Shayuri and Mowgli, what say you to the idea that House Valanthe is the noble house responsible for a.)the siring and abandonment of Thorn -and- b.)the killing of Slip's family?  

...just trying to weave a thread between us...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Shayuri and Mowgli, what say you to the idea that House Valanthe is the noble house responsible for a.)the siring and abandonment of Thorn -and- b.)the killing of Slip's family?
> 
> ...just trying to weave a thread between us...




I _like_ it! My original intent was to leave it vague so that Malvoisin could use it, but this would give us lots of role play - from Slip's perspective, teaming with a member of his favored enemy race and a member of the House that killed his parents . . . hmmm . . . are we continuing the Shakespearean motif alluded to earlier?  Will it end up a comedy or a tragedy?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 19, 2009)

_Hopefully_, it will end in tragedy for House Valanthe but the rest of us responsible for the demise of the house will happily remain fast friends.   That was my thought, anyway.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> _Hopefully_, it will end in tragedy for House Valanthe but the rest of us responsible for the demise of the house will happily remain fast friends.   That was my thought, anyway.




That's where my mind was going as well! Ah, the irony!


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2009)

I think that's a fine idea!

I believe I will still write the background as Thorn not knowing...that way our GM is free to make it an ally of that House, perhaps...or pull some other interesting plot-related twist...but the idea that we all share common enmity for a powerful entity is a solid one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 19, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Ah, all right then. In that case, white is just fine.
> 
> Your beginning concept sounds just fine. I forget, though, did you ever specify a class for Marcus?




swashbuckler- think a daarker version of a musketeer kinda thing or maybe will scarlet (bastard brother to sir robin of luxly)


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 19, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> _Hopefully_, it will end in tragedy for House Valanthe but the rest of us responsible for the demise of the house will happily remain fast friends.   That was my thought, anyway.




I like this idea very much! Preexisting threads between PCs is always a great thing in my book!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> swashbuckler- think a daarker version of a musketeer kinda thing or maybe will scarlet (bastard brother to sir robin of luxly)




Ah, that's it! My memory was faulty, and I was too lazy/tired to skim back over the thread at the time. Thank you, Scott!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 19, 2009)

well, considering that we are on page 10, that would be too much to ask by any one, IMHO


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 19, 2009)

A friend of mine mentioned that his amazon book order that was scheduled to ship on the 24th was pushed back into September. If anyone is still waiting on amazon shipments, you should double check your orders.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 19, 2009)

Mal, paizo has nerfed the spiked chain in the last 24 hours.  It used to have reach, now it does not.  When I used the PF SRD yesterday afternoon, the spiked chain still had reach.  Between now and then, a fellow player was kind enough to alert me to the fact that paizo had made a change.  

I need you to please rule whether the spiked chain will have reach in your game.  It it does not, then I would like to switch out my feat tree (two of my three feats are spiked-chain-related), and I'll be ditching the spiked chain from my equipment list.

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 20, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Mal, paizo has nerfed the spiked chain in the last 24 hours.  It used to have reach, now it does not.  When I used the PF SRD yesterday afternoon, the spiked chain still had reach.  Between now and then, a fellow player was kind enough to alert me to the fact that paizo had made a change.
> 
> I need you to please rule whether the spiked chain will have reach in your game.  It it does not, then I would like to switch out my feat tree (two of my three feats are spiked-chain-related), and I'll be ditching the spiked chain from my equipment list.
> 
> Thanks!




I can houserule Reach back in for spiked chains, CB. No prob.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 20, 2009)

Scott, your guy even stole Slip's dog!

Heartless.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 20, 2009)

I was about to post a response of "what are you talking about", but I just remembered I stole the character sheet to use the format...

as for him getting the dog back, all he has to do is play a country and western song backwards.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 24, 2009)

Amazon.com says my hardcover of the PF rules has shipped.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 24, 2009)

ya know, I have been to the adament web sight about a half dozen times and it has dissappeared into the eaather!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 24, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> ya know, I have been to the adament web sight about a half dozen times and it has dissappeared into the eaather!




Does this link work? 

Adamant Entertainment


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 24, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Amazon.com says my hardcover of the PF rules has shipped.




Happy news indeed!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 24, 2009)

Everyone, thanks for your patience. Things are a little slower getting out of the gates than I imagined, but we're still on track.

Scott, I know you're attempting to work on your swashbuckler. Have you purchased (or are you planning on purchasing) the Tome of Secrets? I'm just trying to get an ETA for your PC's sheet to be completed.

Similarly, Shayuri...how are things coming on your end? Is your rogue nearing completion? I hope to be able to start the game sometime soon.

Let me know where we stand, guys, please.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 24, 2009)

Prrrrrrrretty much done, I think. I was really busy over the weekend getting ready for a visit from family, so I didn't have the time and energy to doublecheck and post.

I will finish this up today as part of my big push to get caught up.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 25, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Happy news indeed!



Indeed.  All indications are that the book should arrive August 28th, this Friday.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2009)

Thorn's posted in the RG...I just need to pick her tiefling freak power.

I'm thinking Acid Splash. I'll finalize it today though...one way or another.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 25, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I just need to pick her tiefling freak power.




*TieflingFreak*

She's a half devilish girl
The kind you don't take home to mother
She will never let your spirits down
Once you get her off the street, ow girl
She likes hiding in shadows
She says that gold's her all-time favorite
When you let your guard down it's the right time
For a sneak attack, ow

That girl is pretty wild now
The girl's a tiefling freak....


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome, Mark, awesome.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2009)

I lolled.

I'm ashamed to admit it took me a second to place the tune to that. Been a looong time since I've seen a reference to that song.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks, Mark - best laugh I've had in a while!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 25, 2009)

All right, everyone. The time draws nigh to kick this thing off. I will be taking some time today and tomorrow for the review of character sheets. In the meantime, I will need some background assistance from each of you in establishing our opening scene. 

The game will begin with the assumption that each PC has been contacted by a woman named Janiven, and invited to participate in a clandestine meeting with other like-minded citizens who have a complaint of some sort against the current political staus quo of Westcrown. The objective is not rebellion or anarchy, but a 'hearts and minds' grassroots campaign to win over the general populace, as well as to provide protection to ordinary folks from the disturbing shadowy creatures that roam the city streets at night. Eventually, the group would like to return the city to the splendor and glory it possessed before Aroden’s death and the rise of the House of Thrune.

The method Janiven uses to contact to each PC is up to you, as is the manner in which he/she may have attracted her attention. Janiven may use flattery, an appeal to a sense of duty, or even the promise of monetary reward as a motivator to get your character to attend. Your choice of campaign trait and backstory should weigh heavily in this decision. But, ultimately, each PC should accept her offer to meet at a place called Vizio's Tavern at 4:00 PM that same day. I am asking that each player update/revise the background on your character sheet to reflect this fact.

I'll be happy to assist with ideas for making this premise work, if it's a struggle for you. I hope no one feels cheated out of the opportunity to role-play this encounter, but I thought it best, for this format, if we start the game with all of the PCs gathering together in the same place.

PS, thanks for the song parody, Mark. Well done!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 25, 2009)

Character sheet review has commenced!

Mowgli, Slip is up first...

[sblock]
I actually just see two issues here.

1. Init should be +3, as far as I can tell.

2. Dagger damage is incorrectly listed as 1d6, should be 1d4.

Other than those two small fixes, everything looks great. Well done!
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2009)

Thorn could be motivated by a promise for information about her 'real' parents. Failing that, money and/or material comforts would always be welcome.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 25, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Character sheet review has commenced!
> 
> Mowgli, Slip is up first...
> 
> ...




Thanks - errors corrected! I'll work on an addition to her background this afternoon/evening.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 25, 2009)

SelcSilverhand, I looked over Mero. My comments...

[sblock]

1. I think all of his attack mods are low by one. Perhaps a missed +1 for being of small size?

2. Possible a typo, but I think his touch AC should be 13, not 14.

3. I calculated each of his 3 saves as +2. I think the FORT save may be wrong simply due to an incorrect ability mod. As for his WILL save, I'm not sure where he got an extra +2 miscellaneous mod. You may have been indicating his extra +2 bonus vs. illusion. If that's the case, I'd prefer it be noted separately, rather than lumped in with the raw total.

Please take a look and let me know if you agree or disagree with my findings. Thanks!
[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 25, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Thorn could be motivated by a promise for information about her 'real' parents. Failing that, money and/or material comforts would always be welcome.




The former works for me. It's likely that Janiven would have heard of Thorn and her various exploits on the streets. And, a little research could easily unearth the fact that there are questions regarding her parentage. Janiven would certainly be willing to offer Thorn the assistance of her group in finding the truth, in return for her participation in the meeting. The fact that Thorn is a tiefling may be motivation enough for her to seek political change, in fact, as tieflings are regarded as despised second-class citizens in Westcrown, for the most part.

Heck, it may be just the fact that Janiven was willing to approach and actually _speak_ to Thorn is meaningful enough to get her to attend.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 25, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Character sheet review has commenced!




Malvoisian, I am at home on a quickie computer  thing right now and need to get to my service call soon...but I just wanted to tell you that I am going to make my character as the concept mold per my original post, but going with a pf rpg fighter per the srd. I will explain further later if you wish to know the why not a swashbuckllewr...until then->whoosh!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 25, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Malvoisian, I am at home on a quickie computer  thing right now and need to get to my service call soon...but I just wanted to tell you that I am going to make my character as the concept mold per my original post, but going with a pf rpg fighter per the srd. I will explain further later if you wish to know the why not a swashbuckllewr...until then->whoosh!




That's fine if you want to build your concept as a straight Fighter, Scott. It may be better to keep things simple and stick to core classes anyway. If you want to explain your decision in more detail, that's fine, but it's not necessary. Just let me know as soon as you get Marcus finished, please.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 25, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Thanks - errors corrected! I'll work on an addition to her background this afternoon/evening.




Thank you, Mowgli.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 25, 2009)

Heya, CB. I went over Quinne's character sheet.

My thoughts...

[sblock]
A fine job, as expected.  I have only two (very) minor quibbles.

1. Her CMD should preferably be listed as +16, so I don't forget about the base 10.

2. I would prefer a notation about relevant AC penalties from armor worn somewhere on or around the character's skill section. Adventurers spend more time in armor than out of it, IME, so I like to default to the penalized total.

That's all I've got. Otherwise, well done. Thanks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 25, 2009)

Mowgli, I just noticed that Slip's throwing axe damage was adjusted down to 1d4, but I believe it should still be 1d6.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 25, 2009)

Mark Chance, I just looked over Rolf. I have nothing further to add, he looks great. Nice job!


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 25, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Mark Chance, I just looked over Rolf. I have nothing further to add, he looks great. Nice job!




Pathfinder funk and a great-looking character! I am the total package. Now to advance in levels enough to craft a _+1 crowbar_.

I also have waaay too much time on my hands.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 25, 2009)

re: george of mt vernon: *sigh*

re: +12 crowbar: *shudder*

EDIT:
working on character now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Mowgli, I just noticed that Slip's throwing axe damage was adjusted down to 1d4, but I believe it should still be 1d6.






OK, got that fixed. Also added some stuff to Slip's Background section that should do for her intro to the adventure. After you look it over just let me know if it'll work . . .


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 26, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Pathfinder funk and a great-looking character! I am the total package. Now to advance in levels enough to craft a _+1 crowbar_.
> 
> I also have waaay too much time on my hands.




Hey, Mark, howzabout using some of that free time to write up some b/g for Rolf, in which he is contacted by Janiven and agrees to attend her secret meeting, huh?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 26, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Also added some stuff to Slip's Background section that should do for her intro to the adventure. After you look it over just let me know if it'll work . . .




Yup, that works just fine. Exactly the sort of thing I was looking for!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 26, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> EDIT:
> working on character now.




Good deal, Scott! You and Shayuri are on my list for tomorrow, so the timing is perfect.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 26, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Hey, Mark, howzabout using some of that free time to write up some b/g for Rolf, in which he is contacted by Janiven and agrees to attend her secret meeting, huh?




I shall, but tomorrow. Right now, I'm going to go lay in bed, knock back a few shots of single malt, and watch _Mystery_. After that, I'm sleeping until I get woke in the morning by people whining about how early it is.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 26, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> I shall, but tomorrow. Right now, I'm going to go lay in bed, knock back a few shots of single malt, and watch _Mystery_. After that, I'm sleeping until I get woke in the morning by people whining about how early it is.




Good man! Enjoy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2009)

single malt ...  yummmmmm......


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2009)

Quick question:

What kind of phisical features are the indiginous people of erebus? (eyes, hair, skin)


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 26, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> SelcSilverhand, I looked over Mero. My comments...
> 
> [sblock]
> 
> ...




Aha, thanks for pointing out those errors. I had originally built him as an alt for my normal gaming group. I still had some modifiers based on the other stats and the DM for it had rolled all the special racial bonuses into flat save increases. 
He should be all set now. I'll have my tie in for the start of the game up later today.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Quick question:
> 
> What kind of phisical features are the indiginous people of erebus? (eyes, hair, skin)




Cheliax is the nation/empire this AP is set in. Chelaxians tend to have dark hair and eyes, with pale skin. The other human 'race' most commonly found there are Taldans (from Taldor) - they tend to brown hair and bronze skin.

(Info is from the Golarion Campaign Setting book. There's some good info on general personality traits and names as well if you're interested.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2009)

CB -

I put a (not so subtle) reference to the Valanthe family in Slip's additional background info.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 26, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Quick question:
> 
> What kind of phisical features are the indiginous people of erebus? (eyes, hair, skin)




Mowgli answered your question (as intended) very well, so I'll add nothing further to that.

As for your question as written (unintentionally hilarious, btw!) the indigenous people of Erebus probably have horns, red skin, big claws, bat-like wings, and all manner of other devilish traits.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 26, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Mowgli answered your question (as intended) very well, so I'll add nothing further to that.




Hope you don't mind my answering - I just happened to have the info on hand. I won't do that in this forum with rules questions unless you indicate it's wanted, but this one wasn't rules related . . .


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 26, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Hope you don't mind my answering - I just happened to have the info on hand. I won't do that in this forum with rules questions unless you indicate it's wanted, but this one wasn't rules related . . .




Not at all, I appreciate the help very much!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 26, 2009)

Scott, I can see that Marcus isn't quite finished yet, but I thought I'd remind you of a couple of things that are unique to character creation using the PFRPG.

1. Don't forget to pick a favored class for Marcus. If it's fighter, he can take one extra hp or one extra skill point.

2. Don't forget about Traits, also. He can have one campaign trait from the player's guide, and one other trait from the master list (available as a free download at Paizo).


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 26, 2009)

Shayuri,

I'm digging into Thorn's character sheet right now, and I've discovered that I made an embarrassing mistake. In reading Thorn's background, I somehow came to the erroneous conclusion that you had intended her to be a tiefling. I see now that was an error, and that she is actually a human with just a touch of infernal heritage. Perfectly fine, of course, but it renders some of my thinking that I posted yesterday about her motives for attending Janiven's meeting...well, irrelevant (or at the least, less relevant).

So, sorry for my goof-up!  Actual comments about her character sheet to follow shortly...


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, according to the fluff text for the Infernal Bastard background in the pdf, she IS a tiefling.

Mechanically she's not, because that would entail a +1 LA...but for purposes of theme and roleplaying, Thorn's a teefer.

That's how I read it at least.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 26, 2009)

Shayuri, here are my comments regarding Thorn's character sheet...

[sblock]
1. There are a few missing elements I wouldn't mind seeing added. Specifically, they are CMB, CMD, INIT, Touch AC, Flat Footed AC.

2. I believe you have shorted her one point on the point buy, I calculate your totals as 14 points.

3. I didn't see a favored class specified anywhere. If you want it to be Rogue, she can take your choice of an extra hit point or extra skill point.

4. Several of her ranked skills are affected by her ACP, so I'd like to see that noted in the skills section. I presume she'll be wearing her armor most of the time while adventuring.

That's all for the moment, please have a look over these matters, and let me know if you disagree with anything. Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 26, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Well, according to the fluff text for the Infernal Bastard background in the pdf, she IS a tiefling.
> 
> Mechanically she's not, because that would entail a +1 LA...but for purposes of theme and roleplaying, Thorn's a teefer.
> 
> That's how I read it at least.




Ah, good then. I feel like my comments from yesterday weren't wasted. 

BTW, if you wanted to make her a full-fledged tiefling, I'm sure we could find a fair way to offset the +1 LA. It's up to you.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 26, 2009)

_1. There are a few missing elements I wouldn't mind seeing added. Specifically, they are CMB, CMD, INIT, Touch AC, Flat Footed AC._

-- Oops, oversight...I'll fix that.

_2. I believe you have shorted her one point on the point buy, I calculate your totals as 14 points._

-- Hmm! Odd. I'll look again. 

_3. I didn't see a favored class specified anywhere. If you want it to be Rogue, she can take your choice of an extra hit point or extra skill point._

-- Yar, I keep forgetting that favored class -matters- in Pathfinder. 

_4. Several of her ranked skills are affected by her ACP, so I'd like to see that noted in the skills section. I presume she'll be wearing her armor most of the time while adventuring._

-- Leather armor hasn't got an ACP.

As for the tiefling thing, given the general 'upgunning' of PC races in Pathfinder, they're probably not far from LA 0 already, really. They were always weaker than Aasimar.

That said, I'm happy with her how she is. In a lot of ways, a tiefling is a step down from human. I get +2 Dex regardless, and the +2 Int is pretty well simulated by the human bonus skill point...and I don't have to deal with a Cha penalty this way. Plus I get a bonus feat. A cantrip cast at will is approximately 100x better than Darkness cast 1/day (Darkness being one of the lamer spells in existence). The only thing being a 'real' teefer has to offer is the Native Outsider creature type...which is a highly situational advantage...and the energy resistances, which are essentially pointless once we hit level 6 or so.

So...yeah, I'll stick with her as written. Thanks though!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 26, 2009)

Mero's background is edited now to include the meet up with our contact.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 26, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Hey, Mark, howzabout using some of that free time to write up some b/g for Rolf, in which he is contacted by Janiven and agrees to attend her secret meeting, huh?




Well, it might not be quite what you were looking for, but I updated Rolf with an incident that led to him attracting Janiven's attention.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Scott, I can see that Marcus isn't quite finished yet, but I thought I'd remind you of a couple of things that are unique to character creation using the PFRPG.
> 
> 1. Don't forget to pick a favored class for Marcus. If it's fighter, he can take one extra hp or one extra skill point.
> 
> 2. Don't forget about Traits, also. He can have one campaign trait from the player's guide, and one other trait from the master list (available as a free download at Paizo).




!1 Favored class: Fighter, and added 1 skill point (Climb)

I am having some trouble with an idea. I wanted to give him a craft and a profession that he has been learning on an apprinticeship where he might have run accross his family line. purely for the purpose of 'fluff' I may never put another skill point in it, I msy do so anyway.

I am thinking of Profession: scrivner and craft: paper making where he is working in a scrivner's shop and a document bearing his father's name required copieing by the shop. as for the paper making, he is responsible for the making of paper and parchment in the shop as part of his apprintice duties.

what dou you guys (and gal(s)) think?

I will be working on the traits. I need to down load them still.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 27, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Heya, CB. I went over Quinne's character sheet.
> 
> 1. Her CMD should preferably be listed as +16, so I don't forget about the base 10.
> 
> 2. I would prefer a notation about relevant AC penalties from armor worn somewhere on or around the character's skill section. Adventurers spend more time in armor than out of it, IME, so I like to default to the penalized total.



Roger, will amend.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> As for your question as written (unintentionally hilarious, btw!) the indigenous people of Erebus probably have horns, red skin, big claws, bat-like wings, and all manner of other devilish traits.




take note of the alternate description on the rg sheet of marcus.

also, I seem to have trouble deciding on a couple of traits... not sure what would add to the fluff of the charcter. do I _have _to take traits?

I guess for the master list, I cluld take suspicious, but still thinking on the campain list. 

oh, and I have a smidgind of family history written from an idea i got from reading the pdf.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2009)

Afew minor alingment issues of information, but otherwise i have a character in the rg thread. I have at the top some goof off information, and an actual background / history at the very bottom. I was smitten with inspiration while i was waiting at the coffee shop to do a service call.

I hope it is good enough.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi, everybody!

Sorry for being quiet yesterday, I got wrapped up in an assignment and had liitle time for aught else.

So...where were we?

Shayuri, Thorn's character sheet looks great now, and is approved to start play. I'm perfectly happy with her remaining as an infernal-blooded human, I just wanted you to know your options. Sorry about the leather armor ACP gaffe, let's chalk that one up to temporary insanity. The other minor fixes are much appreciated!

SelcSilverhand, Mark Chance, and CanadienneBacon, thanks to all of you for amending your backstories to lead directly into the game's introduction. You all did a great job with it.

Up next, another close look at Marcus' character sheet...


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> take note of the alternate description on the rg sheet of marcus.




LOL! Hilarious!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2009)

Okay, Scott, getting down to the business side of things, here are some comments about the crunch on Marcus' sheet.

[sblock]
He really looks quite good! I'm glad you were able to choose some traits, and the ones you picked are good choices, I think. Really, I just have a couple of small points to raise...

1. Should his attack be +5 with the rapier? +1 BAB, +1 Focus, +3 DEX?

2. I wouldn't mind seeing his Ride skill adjusted for the -1 ACP of studded leather. I assume he'll be wearing his armor most of the time when adventuring.

Everything else looks fine! Well done.
[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2009)

Everyone, I am happy to report that the IC thread for the game should be going live today! (Barring any unforseen distractions or the like...)

At this time, Slip, Mero, Lady Quinne, and Rolf are ready to jump in and post as soon as it's up.

Shayuri and Scott, Thorn and Marcus will be eligible to jump in and post as soon as you have established a point of contact with Janiven in their respective backgrounds. It doesn't have to be a lengthy encounter written up, a simple paragraph will suffice.

All for now, check back later for link to the game thread!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2009)

Briefly, a couple other aesthetic issues to raise.

1. Shayuri, did we ever establish a color for Thorn's speech? I can't recall that we did, but I may have overlooked it.

2. For those half of you that don't have pictures of your characters in the rogue's gallery, I would request that you try to find one. Combat maps for the game will be made using screenshots of Maptool, and I'd prefer a pic of your choice so I can make appropriate tokens. Thanks!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Aug 28, 2009)

Mal, when you get the IC up will you please include a link to it in your sig?  I've been using your sig links to access the RG, and have found it to be a timesaver.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Mal, when you get the IC up will you please include a link to it in your sig?  I've been using your sig links to access the RG, and have found it to be a timesaver.




I absolutely will!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2009)

We're live! 

See you there.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2009)

Folks, I've updated the first post of the RG with some new info about the city of Westcrown, and also an illustration of Janiven, under 'Important NPCs'. It's worth checking out, especially if you haven't been there in a while.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2009)

One more RG update, the map of Westcrown now has the location of Vizio's Tavern labeled.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2009)

I think red's unspoken for. I can take that.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 29, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I think red's unspoken for. I can take that.




Suitably infernal! Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2009)

Also, background updated.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm off the the lake with the family  - leaving this AM and returning tomorrow sometime. NPC my characters as needed!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2009)

corrections made. I would plead temporary insanit, but there are those who know me that would argue the _temporary_ claim.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 29, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Also, background updated.




Thanks for that, Shay. Go ahead and introduce Thorn on the IC thread whenever you're ready.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 29, 2009)

I made my first post. I hope that it was what you were wanting. been thinking of what to post since 5:30 am.

ps, what Marcus looks like:



```
Name: Marcus Dubois   Age: 17,000 Years old
 Class: Fighter         Height: 35' 6"
  Race: eradusian           Weight:  19,000 lbs
  Size: Medium          Hair: orange and black flames
  Gender: Male            Eyes:blood red pinpoints
 Align: neutral         Skin: dark red with black bat 
                           wings and spiraled horns
 Deity: self
```


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay, I added a picture for Mero and should have his IC post up shortly. I found a cool image from an Enworld person named Pozas. However while searching for gnome pictures I was sorely tempted to use this little guy: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UqFPujRZWo]YouTube - D&D 4th Edition: Tiefling & the Gnome[/ame]


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 30, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I made my first post. I hope that it was what you were wanting. been thinking of what to post since 5:30 am.




Well, I'll tell you, Scott. What I initially had in mind is that each of the PCs would arrive at the tavern due to a previous inviation from Janiven. But, you know what, I think we can probably work with what you've got there. Maybe Marcus gets sucked into the adventure just from being in the wrong place at the right time, so to speak. Let's see how it plays out.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 30, 2009)

SelcSilverhand said:


> Okay, I added a picture for Mero and should have his IC post up shortly. I found a cool image from an Enworld person named Pozas. However while searching for gnome pictures I was sorely tempted to use this little guy...




Nice clip, SS, but I think the pic you chose works very well!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 30, 2009)

DeWar, what do you think about this pic for Marcus? Just a thought, I saw it on Paizo's site and it looked like it might be a good fit.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2009)

like the pic and sorry for the missunderstanding. I would like to try the wrong place/right time theme. Its that destiny yhing working on him again!

otherwise, did do everything yoou needed?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2009)

Mal - 

Is it too late in the game for me to make a change to Slip's feat and weapon choices?

I've been struggling with the combination of scimitar and short sword. It makes excellent sense from an efficiency standpoint, but the mental picture I get doesn't quite work for me. I chose it after a lot of pondering mainly due to a lack of an option that worked any better.

I was reading the Golarion campaign setting yesterday and found a listing for the _Falcata_, a type of sword I've always liked personally. I don't know if you're familiar with these, so I'm attaching an image. I really like the picture I get of Slip dual wielding a Falcata/Kukri combination. I think it's the similar appearance of the two weapons, with their concave curved blades. I'll have to forego the Two Weapon Fighting feat at first level to take the Exotic Weapon proficiency, but I've pretty much always gone for style over substance.

The Falcata is an exotic weapon doing 1d8 damage (size M) with a crit listing of 19-20/x3. 

If you feel it's too late in the game to make the switch I'll understand - just let me know!

Thanks.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a very full morning, but I'll have a new IC post up later today. Hopefully, Mark Chance will have an opportunity to introduce Rolf by then.

Scott, I'll have one more look-see at Marcus' character sheet later, and let you know if there's anything else needed. Glad you like the pic.

Mowgli, it's okay with me if you want to retool Slip's weapon selections, since we haven't had any combat yet.

Have a good morning everyone!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 31, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> DeWar, what do you think about this pic for Marcus? Just a thought, I saw it on Paizo's site and it looked like it might be a good fit.




ok, for the record, I have the image in my rg post!

now I need to get ready for work. and tomarrow I have Eye surgery, so I don't know how I will feel at al, but will try not to slip im my posting.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> Mowgli, it's okay with me if you want to retool Slip's weapon selections, since we haven't had any combat yet.
> 
> Have a good morning everyone!




Thank you, sir! I'll make the changes to the RG when I'm on my home computer this evening.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 31, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> now I need to get ready for work. and tomarrow I have Eye surgery, so I don't know how I will feel at al, but will try not to slip im my posting.




Sorry to hear you've got surgery scheduled, Scott. I hope it's not too serious, and that you make a quick recovery! Don't be too concerned about your posting rate, I know I'm not.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 31, 2009)

All, the Westcrown portion of the first RG entry now contains a section entitled 'Westcrown by Night.' It goes into greater detail about the shadow creatures that wander the city after dark, and the resultant curfew. Enjoy!


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Mark, I'm happy that you were able to introduce Rolf on the IC thread.

Don't worry if your desire/ability to post is a little sporadic right now. I'm sure it mst be very difficult to deal with the uncertainty of unemployment in the current economic environment. Take care of yourself and your family first and foremost, post when you can. I'll nudge Rolf along after the others as needed, no worries.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi guys, I just posted a pretty good-sized update to the 'City Geography' section of the Westcrown info in the RG. It details the Parego Regicona, the last of the three major districts of the city.

edit: new IC post tonight, so if there's any other role-playing you want to do before the story advances, do it now!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2009)

Malvoisin said:


> All, the Westcrown portion of the first RG entry now contains a section entitled 'Westcrown by Night.' It goes into greater detail about the shadow creatures that wander the city after dark, and the resultant curfew. Enjoy!



Is there some sort of knowledge check we should do about the creatures to see what we may know?


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 3, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Is there some sort of knowledge check we should do about the creatures to see what we may know?




The reality of the danger that stalks Westcrown's streets by night is well known as fact to anyone who has resided for long in the city. No Knowledge check required.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

So then, what is the threat of the night? is it undead, like shadows , or some sort of fell creatures from the diabolical planes of the hells?


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 3, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> So then, what is the threat of the night? is it undead, like shadows , or some sort of fell creatures from the diabolical planes of the hells?




Well now, that would be telling, wouldn't it? 

Just hang out on a dark street after nightfall, and you'll find out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

I think I will pass at this time, thank you any way. Just thought I would ask. You never know what you can know until you ask!


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 3, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> I think I will pass at this time, thank you any way. Just thought I would ask. You never know what you can know until you ask!




It's cool, man. You're absolutely right, it doesn't hurt to ask, but that would just be giving away too much. You'll discover lots more as the plot unfolds.

But the 'offer' still stands for Marcus! You sure he doesn't want to unpack a bedroll in a dark alley somewhere and have a sleepover? Could be fun...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

ummmmmmm, nope. pass. thanks any way. don't want to make another character right after the game starts.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all,

The Labor Day holiday weekend ended being rather busier with friends and family than intended (not to mention a fantasy football draft yesterday!), so I haven't been able to get a new IC post done. It may yet happen today, but if not, tomorrow for sure when we get back to a normal routine.

Thanks.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 9, 2009)

With apologies for the late hour, I am happy to report a new IC post. Thanks for your patience over the last couple of days, everyone.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, it is better to take your time and not hit dm burn out then to be pushed to teh point of breaking. Don't kill your self.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 11, 2009)

Again, sorry for the nonactivity. The 10-hour temp database job turned into a bit more than 20 hours and then, starting tomorrow, turns into an actual temp to hire position. So, for at least a month, I'm not unemployed, I've got good hours, and sufficient pay. Huzzah!


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 11, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Again, sorry for the nonactivity. The 10-hour temp database job turned into a bit more than 20 hours and then, starting tomorrow, turns into an actual temp to hire position. So, for at least a month, I'm not unemployed, I've got good hours, and sufficient pay. Huzzah!




No apology needed, Mark. I'm extremely happy for the upturn in your employment circumstances. Hope things continue to improve!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

I could use some of that good luck over here!


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 11, 2009)

If haven't already, get in touch with everyone you know and ask them for contacts with anyone they know who works somewhere where they're looking to hire. Remember that between 75-85% of jobs available are not advertised anywhere.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2009)

I have been doing that actually, Its just that I have been hearing my boss tellime people to come back at a later time, as well as the other electrical contractors. No one is hireing in the construction tradesright now. Ugh!


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 11, 2009)

I am awarding each PC 300 xp as a story award for good role-playing and good judgment.

Enjoy the sewers!


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Mowgli, I just realized that you never updated Slip's character sheet to reflect her change of weapons.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for pointing that out - I'll update this evening when I get to my laptop. And thanks for the XP!

Update complete - weapons now listed correctly in RG.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2009)

And now to the next chapter, I assuming?


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 12, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> And now to the next chapter, I assuming?




[Phil Hartman as Ed McMahon voice]"You are correct, sir!"[/Phil Hartman as Ed McMahon voice]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2009)

Wahoooo! what did I win?! what did I win?!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 12, 2009)

Morning, Mal! I found a picture I liked better for Slip, and did some work on it. It's now posted in the RG with the character.

I'll PM you a .png copy with a transparent background that will likely make a better token if you wish.

Also, just realized I forgot to IC Carafir into the sewers with us. Should I just post as though he hopped in, or would you like me to RP re-opening the trap door for him?


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 12, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> Morning, Mal! I found a picture I liked better for Slip, and did some work on it. It's now posted in the RG with the character.
> 
> I'll PM you a .png copy with a transparent background that will likely make a better token if you wish.
> 
> Also, just realized I forgot to IC Carafir into the sewers with us. Should I just post as though he hopped in, or would you like me to RP re-opening the trap door for him?




Sure, go ahead and send me the new token. Saves me the trouble of making it myself. 

As for Carafir, we can just assume he jumped down into the tunnel after Slip. No prob.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 13, 2009)

Someone please do me a favor. Hit the OOC links in my sig and let people know that I've been delayed by life again. My new child has apparently died in utero. It's going to take at least a few days for things to return to something passing normal around here.

Thanks.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 13, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Someone please do me a favor. Hit the OOC links in my sig and let people know that I've been delayed by life again. My new child has apparently died in utero. It's going to take at least a few days for things to return to something passing normal around here.
> 
> Thanks.




Incredibly sorry for your loss, Mark. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Someone please do me a favor. Hit the OOC links in my sig and let people know that I've been delayed by life again. My new child has apparently died in utero. It's going to take at least a few days for things to return to something passing normal around here.
> 
> Thanks.




that is Awful. I weep for you and your family. i will also do as you ask for ooc threads.
David


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 13, 2009)

Mark, your loss is unimaginable to me. My heart sincerely goes out to you and your family. Please take all the time you need, no matter how long that may be.

-Mal


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2009)

*cyberhugs to Mark*


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey, Shayuri! I'm really happy to see that this was not one of the games that you felt the need to drop! 

Don't worry at all if your posting rate isn't once a day. Heck, my own probably won't be most of the time, either. Every other day is a bit more realistic right now. Still, I have no problem DMPC'ing Thorn whenever needed.

Speaking of posting...new IC post coming up in a bit!


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 14, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> My new child has apparently died in utero.



That's horrific.  I hope your wife is physically okay.  I've lost a baby, too.  I can well imagine the range of mixed emotions you guys are probably experiencing, and even though words won't go far enough to express things, just know that you are both in my thoughts.  Actually, having read about your employment situation these past months, you have already been in my thoughts fairly frequently.  I was happy to hear you say recently that you'd been picked up for a temp to hire position.

Praying for you and for your wife.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 14, 2009)

Mark, I'm so sorry for your loss. I am very close to my cousin and he and his new wife went through the same loss a little over a year ago so I feel for you. My thoughts and prayers will be with the both of you.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I've got a lot on my plate today. I might be able to get a new post out tonight, but it might not be until tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 22, 2009)

Everyone, I'm going to need to take some time away from ENWorld to deal with some real life issues. Hopefully, it will only be a brief hiatus. Thanks for understanding.

-Mal


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 22, 2009)

Mal,

Hope all is well - Slip will be here when you get back!

Mowgli


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 22, 2009)

I hope all goes well, mal. I will be here too, waiting.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 22, 2009)

No sweat! I was wanting a little break from extra posting, so it works for me (just as long as you come back at some point).


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello, everyone!

Well, I've caught up on the reading. I'll try to get Rolf's actions posted later today.

Mal: I never selected spells for Rolf. How do you want me to handle this error?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear things are piling up Mal, I hope it all works out for you. I'll be keeping an eye out for you, hope to see this game take off. I've been really enjoying it!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2009)

Mark Chance: see post 306, fyi.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the words of support, everyone! I'm working hard at resolving some issues, I think I should be able to post IC again relatively soon.

Mark, it's great to see you back again as well. I hope things are improving for you. As for Rolf's spells, just go ahead and choose the ones you want now. No biggie.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 7, 2009)

Bumping from 3rd page demise.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2009)

Ack! page 3, maybe we need to post on this thread just keep it from going to the dreaded _PITS OF DISPAIR DEMISE! _


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 8, 2009)

I appreciate the bump, guys.

I'm around a bit, but I'm struggling for free time right now, for various reasons. I hope to resume soon.

I do have one question...it might be easier for me if I could jump back into the present combat without a battle map. Would this be a serious hindrance to anyone in going forward? Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd be fine with it, as long as you had information about the relative location of foes in your posts. Like:

Evil Trog 1: Nearest to Thorn (5sq north, 1sq west). No visible wounds.

And so on. A map keeps track of that usually, but I'm fine with words, as long as we have that same info.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 8, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I'd be fine with it, as long as you had information about the relative location of foes in your posts. Like:
> 
> Evil Trog 1: Nearest to Thorn (5sq north, 1sq west). No visible wounds.
> 
> And so on. A map keeps track of that usually, but I'm fine with words, as long as we have that same info.




Sure, I would definitely do my best to provide this info.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 8, 2009)

Maps are the single biggest drain on an online DM's time and energy.  I say ditch 'em.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm a visual learner myself, but I'll do my best to keep up


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2009)

If all else fails, maybe scetch and scan a map, then e-mail it to every one. My addie is in my profile.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm fine without having maps too. When I'm DM'ing on the boards I try to throw one up for the beginning of combat but I never find the time to update it after that.  
I hope things settle down for you soon! Can't wait to see some more of this AP.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2009)

this is a *bump*


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello again. Given how long it's taking me to crawl out of my hole, I imagine I've either been replaced or dropped from the game. That's fine, of course. Time marches on and all that.

Regardless, I just wanted to pop in and say, "Hello."


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 2, 2009)

We haven't heard much from Mal since about the time you needed time away, so it's probably a safe bet to say that you're fine.  The larger question is whether Mal is still planning on continuing this game.  We seem to have been on hiatus since 16 Sept.  

Mal?  We love you.  We understand!  Let us know if you're out, though, k?


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 2, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> We haven't heard much from Mal since about the time you needed time away, so it's probably a safe bet to say that you're fine.  The larger question is whether Mal is still planning on continuing this game.  We seem to have been on hiatus for two months now.




I guess without me there was just no point in continuing.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 2, 2009)

Hee!  We missed you so much we stopped gaming without your divine benevolence.  

Actually, since I've played in every or nearly every game that Mal's dropped, I'm starting to wonder if I'm the jinx...


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 3, 2009)

WB Mark, we've still got our fingers crossed hoping Mal can come back.

I'm itching to play in a pathfinder game again. My group just started Legacy of Fire, our second session is coming up this weekend. We don't get together often enough for my taste!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> I guess without me there was just no point in continuing.



uh, sure! that's the ticket! that is exactly what he situation is! sure!!


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 17, 2009)

Huh. I seems that even with me, there's no continuing. Inconceivable!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 17, 2009)

sigh. i guess this game  is dead. it had such promise.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Hee!  We missed you so much we stopped gaming without your divine benevolence.
> 
> Actually, since I've played in every or nearly every game that Mal's dropped, I'm starting to wonder if I'm the jinx...




Put that worry aside. I was in a large number of his games (including under his various alt identities) that he unanouncedly dropped where you were not a player.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2009)

It really is a shame. It seemed like we had a great group, and I was looking forward to playing through an AP.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 18, 2009)

After my Eberron PbP game is done I plan on running something from Pathfinder. I'd have to steer clear of the AP's though since my RL group has been going through a few of them. I'll drop a line here in the next few months when my other group wraps up.
Someone else needs to start up another game for ME to play in though


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 18, 2009)

SelcSilverhand said:


> After my Eberron PbP game is done I plan on running something from Pathfinder. I'd have to steer clear of the AP's though since my RL group has been going through a few of them. I'll drop a line here in the next few months when my other group wraps up.
> Someone else needs to start up another game for ME to play in though




Sweet! Color me interested! I've got some ideas brewing for a PF game set in Golarion but it's likely to be awhile (read months at least) before I'm ready to play. And be warned, I've got some, um, different ideas about character generation . . .

I wonder if Mal would be willing to give this one up to another GM, and if there'd be anyone willing to take it over?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 19, 2009)

that would be an intersting though mowgli, turning it over to another dm ... color me still interested in playing if that happens.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 19, 2009)

Well if no one here wants to pick up the AP and run with it, we could start a new OOC thread and post that we're recruiting a DM.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 19, 2009)

that would be quite unsusal. different. it has merit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2009)

*Malvoisin, You Still Out There?*

Not all _that_ unusual. In the 'Living' threads (LEB, L4W) the judges take over active games when the GMs are unable to continue for some reason.

I'd sort of feel bad doing it without Mal's consent, though - or at least without giving him an adequate chance to voice an opinion.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Nov 19, 2009)

Aye, Orsal took over a LEW game I was in when our DM BigB had to drop out.

I'll send him a message through the boards and see if he can weigh in here. If he thinks he can get back into the game soon then I'd be happy to wait.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 19, 2009)

huh. Orsal has taken over something like two or three of my LEW games and Rea A. has done like wise for a couple of threads as well.

Those judges are tops in my book.

Contacting Mal would be the most fare thing to do. in LEW they always gave a very fair time to get back on line and state their case as well as make any promises neccessaary to continue their game.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 1, 2009)

Never got a response back after 10 days. Are we all still interested in searching for a DM?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 1, 2009)

I PMd him a week ago and haven't gotten a response either. The icon next to the sent message indicates that he has read it . . .

I've been toying with the idea of offering to drop Slip from the game and take it over - this would depend on interest and approval from the other players, of course, and I'd need to really look at my commitments and make sure I have time. I'd be equally as happy continuing to play Slip and finding someone else to GM.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 1, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> What does everyone else think?




I could play.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 1, 2009)

I've got a friend from my regular group who will be running CoT for us after we finish Legacy of Fire, so not for a long long while yet. He might be interested in DM'ing for us on the boards, that way we won't have to drop any players. I'm sending him the link now so he can check it out.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 2, 2009)

That would be cool as well! So we know that at least four of the original six are interested . . .


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 2, 2009)

I am still interested in playing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 2, 2009)

Selc, Mark, Scott, Mowgli; that leaves CB and Shayuri. Anyone heard from them recently?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 2, 2009)

I will give a nudge and see what happens ... 

job done!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2009)

Stop poking meeeeeeee!

...

Oh hey. Neat. I'm still willing to give it a go, yep.

And CB is sick, or so saith her latest post.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 3, 2009)

Wait! i'm not finished not touching you! MOM!!

ahem. CB, Get well soon!


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay, my buddy is almost ready to get this game moving again. He's finished reading the book and is going through all the posts to get up to speed on the game. He has DM'd games for my group before but this is his first Play by Post game, so I've been helping him get a feel for it. Hopefully we'll be up and running again soon!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2009)

AWESOME! We planning to keep going in the current threads 'till it's time to fork?


----------



## RathStrom (Dec 17, 2009)

SelcSilverhand said:


> I've got a friend from my regular group who will be running CoT for us after we finish Legacy of Fire, so not for a long long while yet. He might be interested in DM'ing for us on the boards, that way we won't have to drop any players. I'm sending him the link now so he can check it out.




I am the above mentioned friend  I would like to DM this campaign, if you will have me. I am going to start reading the game post this morning to get up to date on what has happened so far. I can be ready later today or tomorrow to start if everyone is in agreement on me taking over.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 17, 2009)

RathStrom said:


> I am the above mentioned friend  I would like to DM this campaign, if you will have me. I am going to start reading the game post this morning to get up to date on what has happened so far. I can be ready later today or tomorrow to start if everyone is in agreement on me taking over.




Welcome to ENWorld, Rath! Slip is ready whenever you are!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2009)

Impatiently awaiting the re-start!!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2009)

Heya Rath. I saw your resumption of the IC thread, in particular the note at the bottom where you asked for suggestions. Well, first, let me thank you and welcome you to the game. 

I do have a suggestion though.

It's a good idea, especially given the length of time this game has sat fallow, to give us a day or two of notice that you need posts from us *before* delaying everyone a round for not giving you posts. The last we'd heard from you was on the 17th, when you said you could start within a day or two...but you never actually posted that you were officially taking over, or what you needed from us to continue, or when you needed it by.

I recognize that you're new to the forum and to the style of play, and it can be confusing; with its own sometimes Byzantine unspoken codes of conduct...so please take this only as a kindly-meant suggestion. There's no hard feelings on my part at this time. However, such incidents can lead to hard feelings on occasion.


----------



## RathStrom (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome and pointing this out. I sure didn't mean to upset anyone, just trying to get the ball rolling. I'll be sure to give everyone time to get their actions in. 

With this being said, would everyone who is still planning on taking part please check in to this thread. 

This is going to be a learning experience for me but I'm sure we are going to have some fun on the way. 

Like I said before if you have any input for me please don't be shy, I want everyone to enjoy the game and if you have a suggestion that would improve things please share it with me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey, Rath! Looking forward to getting back into this one, and to playing with a new GM!

Just posted Slip's first round IC.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2009)

Checking in and I will be checking out the IC in a short bit. I have nudged Canadian bacon to see if there is interest from there.


----------



## RathStrom (Dec 28, 2009)

We are still missing some people. Does any one have an update?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 28, 2009)

How many are missing? There were six in the party, which is fairly large . . . if we're only missing one or two we might try to do without them (possibly hiring NPCs to fill the roles if they are key). This would get the game moving again.

An alternative would be to try and recruit to fill the missing roles - would delay restarting the game, though.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 28, 2009)

Rrgh. Sorry. Holidays. I've barely posted in anything all weekend and most of last week.

I'll get to it right away!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 28, 2009)

Has anyone heard form Canadian Bacon yet?


----------



## RathStrom (Dec 29, 2009)

MIA:

CanadienneBacon as *Lady Quinne Valanthe* - CG Female Human Fighter
Mark Chance as *Rolf* - NG Male Half-Orc Cleric of Erastil

Are we moving on or shall we wait? We have 4 players and that should be enough, let me know what you guys want to do.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 29, 2009)

Mark Chance is Mia? let me give him a nudge. I sent CB a nudge, but she may still be sick.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 29, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> Mark Chance is Mia? let me give him a nudge. I sent CB a nudge, but she may still be sick.




I didn't know we were back in the game, so to speak. Color me surprised. A nice, rosy shade of surprised.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 29, 2009)

Ah, Mark! you have found the threads. I was getting ready to pm the links, so i guess I wont have to.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 30, 2009)

I was laid out with a recurring sinus infection that ended up kicking my tail end through early December, at which point I broke down and went to the doc for antibiotics.  I got better (hurray!) but then got busy with Christmas (four children and all that).  I am now worn out and have no plans to be anywhere near EN World through January, save for today's message.  

If you feel like waiting for me to resume posting in early February, please feel free to NPC Quinne.  If you don't feel like waiting for me, then please ditch Quinne as you see fit.

Peace out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 30, 2009)

CanadienneBacon said:


> I was laid out with a recurring sinus infection that ended up kicking my tail end through early December, at which point I broke down and went to the doc for antibiotics.  I got better (hurray!) but then got busy with Christmas (four children and all that).  I am now worn out and have no plans to be anywhere near EN World through January, save for today's message.
> 
> If you feel like waiting for me to resume posting in early February, please feel free to NPC Quinne.  If you don't feel like waiting for me, then please ditch Quinne as you see fit.
> 
> Peace out.



will the dm allow this to be put up for a vote? If so, then color me a nice rose  "don't ditch quinn. Wait for CB"!


----------



## RathStrom (Dec 30, 2009)

I love a good vote! lol

Do we wait or move on? We could keep her as an NPC for now. 

What say you?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 30, 2009)

I say NPC her until CB is up for re-joining (or until she unequivocally withdraws). Slip likes Lady Valanthe.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 30, 2009)

RathStrom said:


> I love a good vote! lol
> 
> Do we wait or move on? We could keep her as an NPC for now.
> 
> What say you?




I vote this officially: keep her as NPC until CB returns.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 30, 2009)

NPC her, or wait. 

We don't leave our people behind.

*jumps out of the dropship*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 30, 2009)

Lets go kick some bugs' arse! *WAHOOOOO!!*


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 31, 2009)

Definately keep her on as a NPC! Who else am I going to hide behind?

_Service guarantees citizenship. Would you like to know more?_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> We don't leave our people behind.
> 
> *jumps out of the dropship*




is that from starship troopers?


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2009)

Hilariously, no, not really. It was sort of in the SPIRIT of Starship Troopers, which I guess is what precipitated the replies...but it wasn't really from anything in particular.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh well. in any case, lets kidk some hellknight arse, then!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2010)

OK - we've been two weeks without a post over here. Are we doing this thing or not? I'm honestly OK either way - I was _very_ excited when we started, then _very_ disappointed when we dropped, then pretty excited when it looked like we could keep it going. Now, I'm sort of . . . meh.

It sort of feels like we should put it out of its misery . . .


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 14, 2010)

If it'll help, I can go post something.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 14, 2010)

Reading over my last post it seems a little snarky, and that's not what I wanted to convey at all . . .

It's just hard to maintain interest level when there's nothing happening - maybe it's because we've been months in the first round of the first combat of the game . . .

I've lost the 'feel' for the characters (PCs _and_ NPC's), lost the sense of urgency/connection with the story that makes it fun. I could certainly get it back, but not at the current pace.

I'd actually love to get it going again; but if we're not going to, let's call it quits and move on.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2010)

You're preaching to the choir, man.

Rathstrom hasn't been online since December 30th.

It seems we have chosen...poorly...

But I feel much the same as you. I only vaguely remember where I was going with Thorn and what sort of character she was. If we picked up again I'm sure I'd remember after a few rounds of posting...but by this time it seems fairly clear that the game's in a death spiral.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 14, 2010)

*siiiiigh* I hate when this happens. i agree with what is being said here. I have seen this too many times to not be jaded, so I will keep _most_ of my comments unsaid. I wilo say that Leif did at one time have to "re-organize" the Wirtlestaff's game. If that is a needed measure, then we may need to consider a totaly new plot line for the DM's convienence.

I am just thinking here is all. Mowgli, You remember that, right?

oh, and ...

Shayuri, I think you are like me: seen too many movies. Now where is that cup of a carpenter....


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 15, 2010)

I think Rathstorm is swamped with college work right now. We were supposed to get together for our monthly Legacy of Fire game this weekend but he let us know he couldn't make it this time.
I'll try to get a hold of him today and see if he can post and update on whether or not he can keep going.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 18, 2010)

SelcSilverhand said:


> I'll try to get a hold of him today and see if he can post and update on whether or not he can keep going.




Any luck with the hold? 

Against my better judgment, I can offer to keep this game going as the DM, but there are some caveats:

1. I get busy, especially with Spes Magna deadlines.

2. I don't own Council of Thieves, nor do I have the money to buy it.

3. I don't particularly like DM PCs, which means Rolf ends up playerless. We could recruit a new cleric (delays the game that much more) or I can get Giant Boy to take Rolf over. He'd probably agree.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2010)

A very generous offer, Mark! But you seem quite reluctant, and the obstacles are formidable for you.

IMO, much as I hate to we should write this one off.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 18, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> A very generous offer, Mark! But you seem quite reluctant, and the obstacles are formidable for you.




Well, "quite reluctant" isn't accurate. If I wasn't willing, I wouldn't have offered, but I also feel it only fair to let people know what me as DM would mean. There would be periods where I wouldn't get stuff posted. I'm doing a better job with my postings, but I also have a day job, a company I'm trying to get off the ground, two children, a wife, and a guinea pig.

Also, we could continue to call the adventure "Council of Thieves" but it wouldn't be Paizo's CoT. It'd be something I put together built on the game's events up to the present.

Either way, I'm easy. I guess I'm also tired of DMs who start games only to drop out of them before they've really begun (even if those DMs almost always have good reasons for doing so).

So, y'all let me know. I've already got an idea about which way to take the game if we continue.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 18, 2010)

On a good note, I have ween some of Mark's work and am happy with his quality with his dm'ing. I am worried though. Of all the things that you have listed as possible real life 'distractions', I would be worried that the guinnea pig would ground the game to a halt as to the need to take care of it!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, if your sure . . . I'm willing to give it a go.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2010)

Mew. Mark's a good GM, and what I have to say has nothing to do with my opinion of him or his ability to run a game. 

But I think we need to let this one go. We're missing half our players, we've been out of the loop for eons now...I've completely lost touch with my character, and starting over with Mark means basically starting over from scratch. In which case we should just make a whole new game, don't you think?

This game just has too much baggage. We need to let it go.

In my opinion.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 18, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> But I think we need to let this one go. We're missing half our players, we've been out of the loop for eons now...I've completely lost touch with my character, and starting over with Mark means basically starting over from scratch. In which case we should just make a whole new game, don't you think?




Well, in a way, that's what would happen. I envision picking up _in media res_ with the current sewer fight. Whether that is with the current PCs or we retcon a bit doesn't matter to me.

So, Shayuri, if you want a new PC, that'll work.

I'd also fully intend to shift everything to new OOC, IC, and RG threads in order to shed the negative psychic baggage (or something less hippy-dippy, if you prefer).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll make a Cleric - haven't played a PF one enough to get a sense of them. Could you post your preferences for generation?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 18, 2010)

I like Elite+6 for stats. Everyone starts with 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8, arranged to taste, plus 6 points for customization.

8 to 13 costs 1 point
14 to 15 cost 2 points
16 to 17 costs 3 points

So, raising an 8 to a 10 would cost 2 points. Raising a 13 to a 15 would cost 3 points (1 to get to 14 plus 2 to get to 15).

Maximum hit points. Average starting gold. Pick two traits.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jan 18, 2010)

I talked to Rathstorm and he's sorry it didn't work out. He's still slammed with college work. 

I'm good with the idea of starting over. I'll thumb through my collection of character ideas and see if I can come up with something. I think I might just keep Mero though, I still want to see how he'd work out.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, with Mowgli, Shayuri, and Selc, that's three. I've not talked to Giant Boy yet, but I'm sure he'll want to play. Heck, I can just order him to play. I am his father.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm out.  

Mark, you're a great DM.  Hope you all have a great time with this.  This one, IMO, is a dead game, so count me out.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 18, 2010)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Mark, you're a great DM.




Aw, shucks.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 18, 2010)

Let's shift this conversation to here.


----------

